# Moglie fredda



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

Salve non so più come comportarmi sono 3 mesi che non ho rapporti con mia moglie,lei dice che non gli interessa più farlo perchè non sente più il desiderio ne per me ne per nessun'altro uomo ,lei addirittura mi ha detto di cercarmi un'atra donna per soddisfare i miei desideri,non vorrei arrivare a tanto per i figli ,come posso fare?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve non so più come comportarmi sono 3 mesi che non ho rapporti con mia moglie,lei dice che non gli interessa più farlo perchè non sente più il desiderio ne per me ne per nessun'altro uomo ,lei addirittura mi ha detto di cercarmi un'atra donna per soddisfare i miei desideri,non vorrei arrivare a tanto per i figli ,come posso fare?


Fai quello che ti dice
Ad ubbidire non se sbaglia mai...
Ci sono passato anch'io
e non è andata affatto male, devo dire...eh?
Anzi...
Una pangea! Cioè na pangnocca...insomma vedi tu...

Cosa c'entrano i figli con la tua vita intima e privata?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve non so più come comportarmi sono 3 mesi che non ho rapporti con mia moglie,lei dice che non gli interessa più farlo perchè non sente più il desiderio ne per me ne per nessun'altro uomo ,lei addirittura mi ha detto di cercarmi un'atra donna per soddisfare i miei desideri,non vorrei arrivare a tanto per i figli ,come posso fare?



Cosa intendi non vorrei più arrivare a tanto per i figli?
Mica devono assistere alle tue performance sessuali e vedono che l'altra non è la mamma.....

O vai di mano ....
o ti cerchi un'altra ....
o stai senza....


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve non so più come comportarmi sono 3 mesi che non ho rapporti con mia moglie,lei dice che non gli interessa più farlo perchè non sente più il desiderio n*e per me ne per nessun'altro uomo *,lei addirittura mi ha detto di cercarmi un'atra donna per soddisfare i miei desideri,non vorrei arrivare a tanto per i figli ,come posso fare?


Sei sicuro che non abbia un altro?


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve non so più come comportarmi sono 3 mesi che non ho rapporti con mia moglie,lei dice che non gli interessa più farlo perchè non sente più il desiderio ne per me ne per nessun'altro uomo ,lei addirittura mi ha detto di cercarmi un'atra donna per soddisfare i miei desideri,non vorrei arrivare a tanto per i figli ,come posso fare?


Uccello che non becca, ha gia' beccato...


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve non so più come comportarmi sono 3 mesi che non ho rapporti con mia moglie,lei dice che non gli interessa più farlo perchè non sente più il desiderio ne per me ne per nessun'altro uomo ,lei addirittura mi ha detto di cercarmi un'atra donna per soddisfare i miei desideri,non vorrei arrivare a tanto per i figli ,come posso fare?


mah.   parvemi strana sta cosa.  quanti anni avete?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cosa intendi non vorrei più arrivare a tanto per i figli?
> Mica devono assistere alle tue performance sessuali e vedono che l'altra non è la mamma.....
> 
> O vai di mano ....
> ...



Solo ora sto cominciando a capirti, e riuscirci è uno sballo!! mitica!! :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Solo ora sto cominciando a capirti, e riuscirci è uno sballo!! mitica!! :mrgreen:


Godi proprio con poco...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Godi proprio con poco...
> 
> ahahahahah



Se godo cucciolotto saranno cazzi mia?

Che poi tu goda col culo saranno cazzi tua ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Godi proprio con poco...
> 
> ahahahahah



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cazzo ridi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cazzo ridi.



Ultimo, scusa...

ma sembri sempre quello che cade dal pero:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se godo cucciolotto saranno cazzi mia?
> 
> Che poi tu goda col culo saranno cazzi tua ?


Ma tu mi estrinsechi in faccia...

e non estrinsecare, uaglio'......

ahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2012)

*comunque..*

sono d'accordo col Conte


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ultimo, scusa...
> 
> ma sembri sempre quello che cade dal pero:mrgreen:


Magari è proprio vero.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma tu mi estrinsechi in faccia...
> 
> e non estrinsecare, uaglio'......
> 
> ahahahahah


Eventualmente potrei sborrarti in faccia. dopo intrinsechiamo come cazzo vuoi tu.


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Magari è proprio vero.


ghe sgupp...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ghe sgupp...
> 
> ahahahah


Che coglione...e non lo sai


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eventualmente potrei sborrarti in faccia. dopo intrinsechiamo come cazzo vuoi tu.


come se fa fa tu' moje co' l'amante?

e poi tu la lecchi tutta?...

ahahahahah


----------



## Innominata (30 Agosto 2012)

Ce l'ha con te per qualche cosa, e te lo dice così. Potrebbe avere qualche distrazione forestiera. Potrebbe avere un problema fisico tipo vestibolite o lichen, roba tremenda di cui le donne hanno difficoltà a parlare.
A volte uno scossone bello forte le mogli così le fanno risvegliare tanto...non ha detto proprio male colui che ti invitava a ubbidirle...:angeletto:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> come se fa fa tu' moje co' l'amante?
> 
> e poi tu la lecchi tutta?...
> 
> ahahahahah


Potrebbe anche piacermi sai..

Ma restano comunque sempre cazzi miei e dei traditi, qualcosa in contrario a chi è stato tradito e vuole farsi i cazzi propri? o forse vuoi offenderci? 

La differenza tra un vero uomo e quello senza palle sta in chi sa difendersi senza cercare di toccare tasti dolenti, tu invece cerchi di ferire gratuitamente, a me nun me ne può fregar di meno, ma qua ci stanno persone che stanno male, e tu le offendi, e chi ancora oggi dice una buona parola su di te rimane un gran coglione che non sa capire quando una persona, in questo caso tu, è soltanto una persona che oltre quel briciolo di cultura che ha, non tiene null'altro.  Sei un povero demente entrato qua dentro, che non ha le palle per raccontarci la sua storia, o eventualmente sei un povero demente che sfoga il suo io così basso che altro non sa fare che, sfogarsi qua scrivendo ed insultando per soddisfare ed alzare il suo io.


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche piacermi sai..
> 
> Ma restano comunque sempre cazzi miei e dei traditi, qualcosa in contrario a chi è stato tradito e vuole farsi i cazzi propri? o forse vuoi offenderci?
> 
> La differenza tra un vero uomo e quello senza palle sta in chi sa difendersi senza cercare di toccare tasti dolenti, tu invece cerchi di ferire gratuitamente, a me nun me ne può fregar di meno, ma qua ci stanno persone che stanno male, e tu le offendi, e chi ancora oggi dice una buona parola su di te rimane un gran coglione che non sa capire quando una persona, in questo caso tu, è soltanto una persona che oltre quel briciolo di cultura che ha, non tiene null'altro.  Sei un povero demente entrato qua dentro, che non ha le palle per raccontarci la sua storia, o eventualmente sei un povero demente che sfoga il suo io così basso che altro non sa fare che, sfogarsi qua scrivendo ed insultando per soddisfare ed alzare il suo io.


Ue' cojonas, lo sborrarmi in faccia lo vai a dire solo a quella zoccola di tua moglie, ti ripeto...

pero' sei troppo cojone da capire quando pisci fuori dar vaso...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ue' cojonas, lo sborrarmi in faccia lo vai a dire solo a quella zoccola di tua moglie, ti ripeto...
> 
> pero' sei troppo cojone da capire quando pisci fuori dar vaso...


Naa lo dico a te! perchè ti dispiace cucciolotto? è calda sai e magari ti piace leccarla. 

Piscio dove mi pare e piace, ed in questo caso in faccia a te, cogliones delle antille!:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Naa lo dico a te! perchè ti dispiace cucciolotto? è calda sai e magari ti piace leccarla.
> 
> Piscio dove mi pare e piace, ed in questo caso in faccia a te, cogliones delle antille!:mrgreen:


Quanno vedo rincojoniti come te, dico che ave' le corna e' "l'ultimo" dei problemi...

ed infatti...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Quanno vedo rincojoniti come te, dico che ave' le corna e' "l'ultimo" dei problemi...
> 
> ed infatti...
> 
> ahahahah



Ma perchè ti rodi cucciolotto? ti basterebbe ignorarmi sai..  eviterei di sborrarti o pisciarti in faccia, lo hai mai fatto con tua moglie? non parlo di sesso, quello so che lo fai una volta ogni morte di papa, ma di sborrarle in faccia, se serve aiuto... ti faccio vedere come si fa... magari vi piace ad entrambi.


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Cazzo*

Cazzo claudio....8!!!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo claudio....8!!!



 Io ti leggo sempre compà  grazie


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma perchè ti rodi cucciolotto? ti basterebbe ignorarmi sai..  eviterei di sborrarti o pisciarti in faccia, lo hai mai fatto con tua moglie? non parlo di sesso, quello so che lo fai una volta ogni morte di papa, ma di sborrarle in faccia, se serve aiuto... ti faccio vedere come si fa... magari vi piace ad entrambi.


Ma chi se rode....anzi me diverto a constata' quanto la tua neuro surriscaldata e prossima alla fusione considera d'arto livello la tua sborrata e pisciata virtuale...ahahahahah

se io fossi meno stronzo potrei anche prova' pieta' pe' te, ma seppur sforzandome nun glijela fo'...

ahahahah

che manicomio...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma chi se rode....anzi me diverto a constata' quanto la tua neuro surriscaldata e prossima alla fusione considera d'arto livello la tua sborrata e pisciata virtuale...ahahahahah
> 
> se io fossi meno stronzo potrei anche prova' pieta' pe' te, ma seppur sforzandome nun glijela fo'...
> 
> ...


auahahaahahahah alto livello!! auahaahaaahaah, ma senti da chi viene la predica!! allora sei proprio cretino!! offendi tutti e dici a me, per quanto vorrei sborrarti in faccia che, sono da neuro? so voglioso de incularti exxxchesee della mia minchia!! 

Nun te sforza ad aver pietà me basta incularti, per il momento


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Claudio*

8.5!


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahaahahahah alto livello!! auahaahaaahaah, ma senti da chi viene la predica!! allora sei proprio cretino!! offendi tutti e dici a me, per quanto vorrei sborrarti in faccia che, sono da neuro? so voglioso de incularti exxxchesee della mia minchia!!
> 
> Nun te sforza ad aver pietà me basta incularti, per il momento


ao', ma te sei scordato de pija' quarche pillolina????

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> 8.5!


Mizzeca!!


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Adesso*

Devi cercare di essere più truce,più triviali,alternando momenti di violenza verbale a momenti di creatività offensiva....!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao', ma te sei scordato de pija' quarche pillolina????
> 
> ahahahah


Scusami se sono stato troppo violento.... ma mi piace incularti! giurò sulla tua testa che domani la pijo! lo giuro cucciolotto, nel frattempo mi asciughi bene bene che hai leccato male.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devi cercare di essere più truce,più triviali,alternando momenti di violenza verbale a momenti di creatività offensiva....!



Ho tutti gli appunti scritti in agenda, sicuro di non deluderti ti porgo i miei 8,5 .... :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devi cercare di essere più truce,più triviali,alternando momenti di violenza verbale a momenti di creatività offensiva....!


allora se deve fa' suggeri' dalla mugliera...

me sa che e' l'unica che ha le palle in quella casa...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

Guarda che stermy è un canaccio...come te giri ti ritrovi na trave in culo....forse era meglio che iniziavi con qualcuno più soft!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora se deve fa' suggeri' dalla mugliera...
> 
> me sa che e' l'unica che ha le palle in quella casa...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah


Se parli di sesso yaa mi faccio suggerire dalla moglie  che a palle le assicuro cucciolotto è ben fornita, cosa che in casa sua me sa manchi.... 

La offendo se le ripropongo la sborrata a lei e consorte? magari tramite sesso cominciate ad uscirle pure voi.

Ma ne avevo torto a scriverle che deve leggermi io!! 

P.S. bentornato cucciolotto, vedo che l'aria del salento però l'ha ammosciata, non de cazzo che non ha, ma de cervello! che non ha nemmeno... ma che cazzo ha oltre il mio nel culo ?


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami se sono stato troppo violento.... ma mi piace incularti! giurò sulla tua testa che domani la pijo! lo giuro cucciolotto, nel frattempo mi asciughi bene bene che hai leccato male.


che fai te domani?

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Mamma*

8.75.........!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che fai te domani?
> 
> ahahahahah


Sopresa...... 


Ma posso dirti che sto a fare ora, sto a pigliarti per il culo, e sto tentando di farmi anche tua moglie che magari sarebbe anche felice visto il coglione di marito che si ritrova.


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se parli di sesso yaa mi faccio suggerire dalla moglie  che a palle le assicuro cucciolotto è ben fornita, cosa che in casa sua me sa manchi....
> 
> La offendo se le ripropongo la sborrata a lei e consorte? magari tramite sesso cominciate ad uscirle pure voi.
> 
> ...


ma come minchia scrivi....

ahahahahah

fatte quarche ripetizione piuttosto che farce vede' qua quanno sei sciroccato...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> 8.75.........!


La smetti!!!! voglio morire oscùùùù


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Claudio*

Oggi sei strepitosooooooooooooooooooo!:rotfl:Ma ti sei fatto?cosa ti sei fatto?8.85!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La smetti!!!! voglio morire oscùùùù


n'artra vorta?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma come minchia scrivi....
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Con la minchia compà, in faccia a te ed a quella di tua moglie. Ma non mi permetterei mai ne ora ne mai di dirle zoccola.  Ne altro, sia chiaro questo!


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sopresa......
> 
> 
> Ma posso dirti che sto a fare ora, sto a pigliarti per il culo, e sto tentando di farmi anche tua moglie che magari sarebbe anche felice visto il coglione di marito che si ritrova.


ma anziche' sta' affa' er kazzone co' me, controlla piuttosto quella bocchinara de tu moje che stara' sfogando ancora tutti i cazzi dell'ufficio,....

e dintorni...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi sei strepitosooooooooooooooooooo!:rotfl:Ma ti sei fatto?cosa ti sei fatto?8.85!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl:


Si sono alto.. al contrario tuo che ancora non hai capito che me so fatto il culo di ex e quello della zoccola.


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Stermy*

No, ti prego andate avanti perchè oggi sono un uomo felice...il mio allievo sta sostenendo degli esami difficili nel migliore dei modi...scusate l'intrusione!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Con la minchia compà, in faccia a te ed a quella di tua moglie. Ma non mi permetterei mai ne ora ne mai di dirle zoccola.  Ne altro, sia chiaro questo!


eh gia'....

quanno se dice la differenza tra supporre ed averce le prove...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma anziche' sta' affa' er kazzone co' me, controlla piuttosto quella bocchinara de tu moje che stara' sfogando ancora tutti i cazzi dell'ufficio,....
> 
> e dintorni...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Ohh finalmente ti stai riprendendo!! minchia che spavento manco tu mi sembravi!

Er cazzone se fa er culone tuo e della zoccola bagascia e sucaminchia di quella stronza e bocchinara della sua bellissima consorte.

Oscù sta vena poetica come le sembra?


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si sono alto.. al contrario tuo che ancora non hai capito che me so fatto il culo di ex e quello della zoccola.


mo' che c'entra tu moje?

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Claudio*

Ti giuro mi sto sentendo male,sto piangendo giuro...ho anche mal di stomaco....9pieno!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> eh gia'....
> 
> quanno se dice la differenza tra supporre ed averce le prove...
> 
> ahahahahahah



Madò guardalo ad ex sta davvero partendo de cervello e stavolta ha pure scritto qualcosa di giusto, ma ha omesso una semplicissima cosa, che le persone non si giudicano soltanto perchè hanno tradito, e lo fa soltanto chi è stato tradito comunque. Ed inoltre cucciolotto bello, la differenza sta nel cazzo e le palle che alcuni come te non ha.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti giuro mi sto sentendo male,sto piangendo giuro...ho anche mal di stomaco....9pieno!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



E vuoi che non ti creda? siamo in due


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ohh finalmente ti stai riprendendo!! minchia che spavento manco tu mi sembravi!
> 
> Er cazzone se fa er culone tuo e della zoccola bagascia e sucaminchia di quella stronza e bocchinara della sua bellissima consorte.
> 
> Oscù sta vena poetica come le sembra?


nun vale a copia', pirla...e poi de bocchinara ce sta solo tu moje...

ma che te lo dico affa'?

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mo' che c'entra tu moje?
> 
> ahahahahah


Centra er mio cazzo no? ed anche in quello della zoccola di sua moglie, con tutto il rispetto parlando delle bagasce.


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Ma*

Io sapevo che claudio era un talento inespresso....mò sentivo....!Che picciotto incazzato........!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun vale a copia', pirla...e poi de bocchinara ce sta solo tu moje...
> 
> ma che te lo dico affa'?
> 
> ahahahah


E nun lo dire pompami, che me piace. ma piano piano che poi diamo il turno alla sua adorata zoccola.


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madò guardalo ad ex sta davvero partendo de cervello e stavolta ha pure scritto qualcosa di giusto, ma ha omesso una semplicissima cosa, che le persone non si giudicano soltanto perchè hanno tradito, e lo fa soltanto chi è stato tradito comunque. Ed inoltre cucciolotto bello, la differenza sta nel cazzo e le palle che alcuni come te non ha.


ancora co' sta favola delle palle che tieni p'esse un cornutone felice?

ahahahahahahahah

rassegnate....

ahahahahah


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Agosto 2012)

..........


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Fata*

Io pagerei per vedere un litigio così....sti due son da erezione!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ancora co' sta favola delle palle che tieni p'esse un cornutone felice?
> 
> ahahahahahahahah
> 
> ...



Ya il resto nun conta evè? nun se legge ne se capisce,  ma spaccimme e soret si proprio critinu comu i scecchi!

E comunque le palle non sono favole, sono quelle che tua moglie gradirebbe vedere di tanto in tanto, magari leccarle, magari.. che ne so succhiarle..  puoi provare a dirle che mi sacrifico per la comunità e glie le faccio leccà..


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

Senza parole...la leccata di palle benissimo...9.10...!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ya il resto nun conta evè? nun se legge ne se capisce...................


quando ti rileggerai, non ti piacerai affatto.
pensaci mentre scrivi.
a me piaceva leggerti... fino ad oggi.


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Agosto 2012)

Ma quando arriviamo a "Specchio riflesso" ??? :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza parole...la leccata di palle benissimo...9.10...!!!:rotfl:


Si ma mai supererò il maestro! e questo per certi versi mi rende infelice :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Non registrato*

Ma dai che ultimo era represso adesso ha un altro stile....da oggi continuerai a leggerlo con più orgoglio!!!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quando ti rileggerai, non ti piacerai affatto.
> pensaci mentre scrivi.
> a me piaceva leggerti... fino ad oggi.


Non mi piaccio nemmeno adesso.

Nella realtà le persone le allontani, qua per quello che mi riguarda posso soltanto abbassarmi ai loro livelli. Ma non fa di me quello che loro o lui è, e sono.


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Ma*

Ultimo....io son preoccupato...hai tenuto botta a stermy....cazzo....!Tu sei il nuovo che avanza...cmq volgarità e trivialità molto bene,ti manca ancora la creatività,l'insulto creativo.. potevi fare un pochino meglio colpendo la famiglia in generale!!!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo....io son preoccupato...hai tenuto botta a stermy....cazzo....!Tu sei il nuovo che avanza...cmq volgarità e trivialità molto bene,ti manca ancora la creatività,l'insulto creativo.. potevi fare un pochino meglio colpendo la famiglia in generale!!!



Spetta che copio ed incollo. :mrgreen:


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Agosto 2012)

Ma una volta non ci si vedeva per strada a quattr'occhi? Me sa che sto a invecchià.... :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Cmq*

Sto esaminando con cura il tutto,complimenti per l'attacco alla virilità del rivale,quello è sempre un colpo che fa male,guarda sono senza parole,a dire il vero non sono il solo....!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Fata*

Si..ma oggi per ultimo era un esame importante...sono orgoglioso....un allievo puntiglioso e cazzone!Cazzo, il mio lavoro qui dentro porta finalmente risultati...!!


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quando ti rileggerai, non ti piacerai affatto.
> pensaci mentre scrivi.
> a me piaceva leggerti... fino ad oggi.


e stavorta ha fatto tutto da solo il pirlone....

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo....io son preoccupato...hai tenuto botta a stermy....cazzo....!Tu sei il nuovo che avanza...cmq volgarità e trivialità molto bene,ti manca ancora la creatività,l'insulto creativo.. potevi fare un pochino meglio colpendo la famiglia in generale!!!


me dispiace contraddirti ma con un kazzone come claudia nun me ce applico...

nun posso spigne pe' paura de gesti inconsulti...

capisc'ammme....

percio' ha tenuto botta stocazzo...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e stavorta ha fatto tutto da solo il pirlone....
> 
> ahahahahah



E se tu vai via ed esci con ste battute che me tocca fa? da solo me tocca fa! ma ora che sei qua, ti insegno a mettere il preservativo, al resto penso io... prepara il culo....... che poi ti dico come toglierlo.. e poi lo insegniamo a tua moglie... che se sarà scordata cosa essere monsieur cazzo...


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

maaa avete finito di discutere anzi di rompere i coglioni !!!!!!!!gradirei delle risposte non discussioni private.


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Stermy*

Tu sei un canaccio...ci mancherebbe...però adesso cerca di essere serio!claudio è alle prime armi,cazzo si è difeso bene,io ho visto dei notevoli miglioramenti....permetti che per me aver visto un mio allievo litigare così è una grande gioia?è il primo vero riconoscimento in 6 anni di duro lavoro qui dentro?Non scherzo io sono emozionato davvero ho gli occhi lucidi..per me questo è un grande giorno!Ho visto il nuovo Oscuro che avanza.....!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me dispiace contraddirti ma con un kazzone come claudia nun me ce applico...
> 
> nun posso spigne pe' paura de gesti inconsulti...
> 
> ...



Cucciolotto mio... perdi colpi.. come fa claudia ad aver il cazzone? lo so loo sooooo che lo saiiiii auahaaahaha lo hai provato!!

nun poi spignè solo per paura de perderlo... sempre che tua moglie lo abbia tolto dai sotto aceti! 

botta botta botta stocazzo va bottana della miseria va!


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E se tu vai via ed esci con ste battute che me tocca fa? da solo me tocca fa! ma ora che sei qua, ti insegno a mettere il preservativo, al resto penso io... prepara il culo....... che poi ti dico come toglierlo.. e poi lo insegniamo a tua moglie... che se sarà scordata cosa essere monsieur cazzo...


ecco bravo, ormai sei abituato ad usa' er preservativo co' quella zoccola de muglieret', viste le nerchie sconosciute che se ciuccia agli angoli delle strade ed in quantita' industriale...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Cazzo*

A cla stermy ha cambiato marcia mo sò cazzi....!


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei un canaccio...ci mancherebbe...però adesso cerca di essere serio!claudio è alle prime armi,cazzo si è difeso bene,io ho visto dei notevoli miglioramenti....permetti che per me aver visto un mio allievo litigare così è una grande gioia?è il primo vero riconoscimento in 6 anni di duro lavoro qui dentro?Non scherzo io sono emozionato davvero ho gli occhi lucidi..per me questo è un grande giorno!Ho visto il nuovo Oscuro che avanza.....!


ao' nun t'offenne ma quello sciroccato me deprime...

ahahahahah

se te sei scopato la mugliera e voj fa' vince er cornutone giulivo, comunque t'agevolo...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*No*

No stermy...e che io sento che claudio ha un talento inespresso...e vedrai uscirà fuori....!Cazzo dagli l'onore delle armi il ragazzo si farà e si pure fatto oggi.....!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ecco bravo, ormai sei abituato ad usa' er preservativo co' quella zoccola de muglieret', viste le nerchie sconosciute che se ciuccia agli angoli delle strade ed in quantita' industriale...
> 
> ahahahahah



:mrgreen: e che dire di quella pompinara sucaminchia e sciupacazzi della sua esimia signora? che non vede preservativo perchè non esiste cazzo in famiglia che la soddisfi? magari fuori però qualche bella inculatina se la soddisfa de gusto  se voi dettagli come scoprirlo fammi un fischio ti svelo i segreti del tuo ano, magari lo confronti con quello della zoccola de tua mogliera


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Agosto 2012)

*Oscuro*

Mah. Frequentando altri forum ho visto di meglio, molto meglio. Il litigio pubblico fra due persone può avere alcune sfaccettature. 
La prevaricazione 
- essere più forte dell'avversario a suon di insulti
- L'oggetto della questione passa in secondo piano
- Uno dei due molla il forum
il risultato della prevaricazione ha il vantaggio di mandare via l'avversario o di sminuirlo per un tempo limitato. Gli svnataggi sono : dare forza all'avversario in seguito ed avere pan per focaccia e cadere nella tua stessa prevaricazione, oppure risultare dagli altri utenti una persona poco simpatica riducendo la propria socializzazione agli "adepti tifosi"

Il litigio politico
- provocare un avversario per raggiungere un fine
- l'oggetto può riguardare un altro utente o il forum stesso o qualcosa aldifuori dello stesso forum ma che lo riguardano
- I due o più per un lungo periodo di termine escogiteranno stratagemmi affinchè i propri avversari scompaiano completamente dal forum
il litigio politico è molto più complesso, lungo ed elaborato. Può durare anche mesi o addirittura anni.

La risultante come sempre in ogni tipo di litigio è sempre l'allontanamento volontario o dell'admin dal forum , il campo di battaglia, luogo dove per giorni, ore e mesi si è frequentato semplicemente per essere accettati da pari da altri pari (anonimi o meno anonimi). Un riflesso della vita reale nel virtuale.
fine pistolotto....:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' nun t'offenne ma quello sciroccato me deprime...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



Quello sciroccato te fa vedè i cicloni in culo a te ed a quella stronza succhiacazzi di tua moglie. 

D'aggevolare hai soltanto la mia beata minchia che se sta a crogiolare nel tuo ano ormai stantio de altri che t'hanno fatto senza farsi nemmeno sentire.


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Mah. Frequentando altri forum ho visto di meglio, molto meglio. Il litigio pubblico fra due persone può avere alcune sfaccettature.
> La prevaricazione
> - essere più forte dell'avversario a suon di insulti
> - L'oggetto della questione passa in secondo piano
> ...


nel caso de claudia te sbaj....assai...

i tuoi ragionamenti so' troppo complessi pe' il suo neurone superstite e pure a rischio suicidio pe' solitudine......

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Ci*

Ci siamoooooo cicloni in culo e sciupacazzi......apoteosi!!!!9.25:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Fata*

Si appunto...ma oggi per me è un giorno luminoso....Proprio vero:GLI ULTIMI SARANNO I PRIMI!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nel caso de claudia te sbaj....assai...
> 
> i tuoi ragionamenti so' troppo complessi pe' il suo neurone superstite e pure a rischio suicidio pe' solitudine......
> 
> ahahahahah



Nel caso tuo, fata non sai che sei stato buttato fuori. Che fai lo scordi ? stronzone che sei e dilla la verità! e dillo che te piaccio e te eccita sentirmi tutto dentro! e dillo che dopo che esci da qua vai a casa e dici alla zoccola tesoro sono eccitato claudietto è na bomba, che fa lo vogliamo provare assieme? :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci siamoooooo cicloni in culo e sciupacazzi......apoteosi!!!!9.25:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


ma se lo volevi solo tene' occupato mentre te ripassavi la sicilia, lo potevi manna' a lavarte la maghina...

e' servizievole lo smidollato...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei un canaccio...ci mancherebbe...però adesso cerca di essere serio!claudio è alle prime armi,cazzo si è difeso bene,io ho visto dei notevoli miglioramenti....permetti che per me aver visto un mio allievo litigare così è una grande gioia?è il primo vero riconoscimento in 6 anni di duro lavoro qui dentro?Non scherzo io sono emozionato davvero ho gli occhi lucidi..per me questo è un grande giorno!Ho visto il nuovo Oscuro che avanza.....!


confermo! stavamo al telefono e non riusciva manco a parlare.... :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel caso tuo, fata non sai che sei stato buttato fuori. Che fai lo scordi ? stronzone che sei e dilla la verità! e dillo che te piaccio e te eccita sentirmi tutto dentro! e dillo che dopo che esci da qua vai a casa e dici alla zoccola tesoro sono eccitato claudietto è na bomba, che fa lo vogliamo provare assieme? :mrgreen:


ocio che poi te sveji tutto sudato....

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si simy e non mi vergogno questo è il giorno più luminoso da 6 anni a questa parte....!Adesso posso anche lasciare....adesso non ho più nulla da insegnare ,da dire da fare.....adesso c'è chi può prendere il mio posto...senza svilire questo sito...SONO ORGOGLIOSO ED EMOZIONATO!


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> confermo! stavamo al telefono e non riusciva manco a parlare.... :rotfl:


e ce credo....in videochat...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma se lo volevi solo tene' occupato mentre te ripassavi la sicilia, lo potevi manna' a lavarte la maghina...
> 
> e' servizievole lo smidollato...
> 
> ahahahahah



Oscù mi pare pure male risponnergli, sta male sta troppo male, le vacanze nun c'è volevano proprio.... c'è voleva sto gran cazzo per tutte e due le settimane a cullarselo! ma tranquillo che sarà soltanto il suo e quello de sua moglie. sempre permettendo la sua regione di appartenenza che,magari conosce il culo suo e de sua moglie.


----------



## FataIgnorante (30 Agosto 2012)

...vabè buon proseguo, non rompetevi le unghie, signorine! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si simy e non mi vergogno questo è il giorno più luminoso da 6 anni a questa parte....!Adesso posso anche lasciare....adesso non ho più nulla da insegnare ,da dire da fare.....adesso c'è chi può prendere il mio posto...senza svilire questo sito...SONO ORGOGLIOSO ED EMOZIONATO!


tesoro mio hai fatto un ottimo lavoro!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ocio che poi te sveji tutto sudato....
> 
> ahahahahah



Ocio che me stai a fa eccitare di nuovo. quanno stasera uscirai a cena con amici et bagascia racconterai quanto t'è piaciuto il rientro in forum ? auaahahahahahahaha exxcheseeee muàààààà cucciolotto de papy viekkà viekkàà che me piaci tutto!!


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscù mi pare pure male risponnergli, sta male sta troppo male, le vacanze nun c'è volevano proprio.... c'è voleva sto gran cazzo per tutte e due le settimane a cullarselo! ma tranquillo che sarà soltanto il suo e quello de sua moglie. sempre permettendo la sua regione di appartenenza che,magari conosce il culo suo e de sua moglie.


mo' vattelaapjainterculer che m'hai proprio rotto er cazzo...

veramente m'hai appallato pure da prima ma pe' nun offenderte nun te l'ho detto...

so' troooooppo educato...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mo' vattelaapjainterculer che m'hai proprio rotto er cazzo...
> 
> veramente m'hai appallato pure da prima ma pe' nun offenderte nun te l'ho detto...
> 
> ...



Dici che devo provarlo? te piace così tanto cucciolotto miooooooooooooo, grazie graziee, vero che sentivo ansimare ma nsomma va credevo sentissi dolore :unhappy: so felice ora che so tutta la verità!! Allora parlerai a tua moglie di me? daii che non è giusto tenerla senza vedere un cazzo vero daiiii


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici che devo provarlo? te piace così tanto cucciolotto miooooooooooooo, grazie graziee, vero che sentivo ansimare ma nsomma va credevo sentissi dolore :unhappy: so felice ora che so tutta la verità!! Allora parlerai a tua moglie di me? daii che non è giusto tenerla senza vedere un cazzo vero daiiii


e che cazzo glje parlo affa' de te?

mica e' na' psichiatra...me dispias'...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e che cazzo glje parlo affa' de te?
> 
> mica e' na' psichiatra...me dispias'...
> 
> ahahahahahah



Troia si però magari anche sucaminchia e magari anche rotta in culo, non da te chiaramente.


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Troia si però magari anche sucaminchia e magari anche rotta in culo, non da te chiaramente.


chiaramente...

ahahahahah

ma tutti i difetti di quella zoccolona de tu moje me devo sorchia'?...e nun insiste, sara' pure na cessa oltre che esse pure na' svalvolata pe' sta co' te......

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

*pensiero della notte*



exStermy ha detto:


> chiaramente...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


E fu così che ex di sta minchia cominciò la sua finita vacanza, in forum e nella vita di tutti i giorni, con moglie rotta in culo da un tunisino arrapato e voglioso de femmina calda ed insoddisfatta, e fu così che mio caro cucciolotto devo salutare te la bagascia de tua moglie, e  quel culo così irresistibile che ve trovate in parentela.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Solo ora sto cominciando a capirti, e riuscirci è uno sballo!! mitica!! :mrgreen:



Grazie sei gentile:singleeye:



exStermy ha detto:


> Godi proprio con poco...
> 
> ahahahahah


Ma che ne sai tuuu....
abbiamo mai goduto insieme??


----------



## aristocat (30 Agosto 2012)

Caro nuovo arrivato
se scrivi qui è forse perché temi che tua moglie abbia un altro?


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Caro nuovo arrivato
> se scrivi qui è forse perché temi che tua moglie abbia un altro?


tanto per ritornare in topic, eh?

che singolar tenzone...


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> tanto per ritornare in topic, eh?
> 
> che singolar tenzone...


LoL


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> maaa avete finito di discutere anzi di rompere i coglioni !!!!!!!!gradirei delle risposte non discussioni private.


Sarebbe carino però se intervenissi di più!

Ma tutto d'un tratto ti ha detto che non vuole più sesso?
Come siete arrivati a ciò?
Anni?
Figli?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Caro nuovo arrivato
> se scrivi qui è forse perché temi che tua moglie abbia un altro?


nonono quello no sono sicuro al 100x100


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sarebbe carino però se intervenissi di più!
> 
> Ma tutto d'un tratto ti ha detto che non vuole più sesso?
> Come siete arrivati a ciò?
> ...


ormai sono lunghi periodi che è così prima una due volte al mese poi una volta .........più si va avanti più si peggiora purtroppo per me,io penso che una donna quando arriva a tanto non ami più il suo marito ...in casa ,con i figli,anche con me si comporta benissimo a parte la complicità sessuale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ormai sono lunghi periodi che è così prima una due volte al mese poi una volta .........più si va avanti più si peggiora purtroppo per me,io penso che una donna quando arriva a tanto non ami più il suo marito ...in casa ,con i figli,anche con me si comporta benissimo a parte la complicità sessuale.


e per lei non è un problema? Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: quando ne avete parlato, lei ha detto che non sentiva più desiderio sessuale, punto e basta? (Intanto ciao, benvenuto e mi dispiace per il teatrino)


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e per lei non è un problema? Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: quando ne avete parlato, lei ha detto che non sentiva più desiderio sessuale, punto e basta? (Intanto ciao, benvenuto e mi dispiace per il teatrino)


per lei non è un problema anzi mi dice che sono io il problema che voglio farlo sempre,io sento il desiderio di farlo visto e considerato che non lo faccio maiiii,forse devo essere stronzo e andare con qualche prostituta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per lei non è un problema anzi mi dice che sono io il problema che voglio farlo sempre,io sento il desiderio di farlo visto e considerato che non lo faccio maiiii,forse devo essere stronzo e andare con qualche prostituta?


No. Tieni conto che la sua è una reazione difensiva. Da qualche parte in fondo sa che c'è un problema ma ha paura di sviscerarlo. E non è detto che ci sia un altro, o che il problema sia tu. Dovete discuterne, magari facendole presente che il problema non sta tanto nel fatto che lei non desideri più fare sesso, ma nel fatto che tu non ti senta desiderato da lei. Se poni la questione ' o con te o con un'altra, il prurito lo devo grattare', ti manda giustamente a stendere. Mica è Ulla la bambola che ti trastulla... è tua moglie ed il sesso tra voi deve avere un altro significato, no?


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per lei non è un problema anzi mi dice che sono io il problema che voglio farlo sempre,io sento il desiderio di farlo visto e considerato che non lo faccio maiiii,f*orse devo essere stronzo e andare con qualche prostituta?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2012)

*Teatrino  O.T.*

Comunque, il teatrino messo in opera da Clà e Stermì è stato paradossale!
Pagherei anch'io per risentirlo dal vero.
Se poi ti viene da pensare che quegli sfondoni li dica Brad...c'è da cascare dalla seggiola.

Sì, chi l'avrebbe detto!
Unico nel suo genere, temo che farà le scarpe a Stermì...

Mi scusi l'autore del 3rd, ma è stata troppo una rivelazione...


----------



## the_fighter (31 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *per lei non è un problema anzi mi dice che sono io il problema che voglio farlo sempre*,io sento il desiderio di farlo visto e considerato che non lo faccio maiiii,forse devo essere stronzo e andare con qualche prostituta?


ti capisco benissimo perche' vivo al contrario,la tua stessa identica situazione con mio marito.
tutta la mia solidarieta'


----------



## the_fighter (31 Agosto 2012)

off topic............. meglio tutta la vita il sottile sarcasmo di exStermy che le parolone ad effetto sparate da ultimo con lo stessa euforia di un bimbo di 12 anni che ,per sentirsi figo, dice a raffica "cazzofigaculo" nella stessa frase e se ne compiace tutto soddisfatto.
personalmente mi sono sentita in imbarazzo al posto suo.
se proprio vuoi litigare......fallo almeno con stile.....e lascia fuori le mogli altrui


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Diletta*

Io non ci ho dormito stanotte..Claudio mi ha dato una grandissima emozione,ho lavorato duro per anni,e vederlo litigare,vederlo tirar fuori la sua interiorità,è stato qualcosa di inebriante!!Adesso non critichiamo,era al suo primo litigio,avrà tempo e modi per affinare tecniche e dinamiche!Ecco...claudio ha lasciato la mia mano adesso sa che può camminare da solo,calcolando che stermy è un canaccio il mio 9 è strameritato!!!Ma dove si era mai sentito ciclone in culo?dove?Inizia una nuova giornata.....signori forumisti tutti in piediASSA DON CLAUDIO!!!


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: e che dire di quella pompinara sucaminchia e sciupacazzi della sua esimia signora? che non vede preservativo perchè non esiste cazzo in famiglia che la soddisfi? magari fuori però qualche bella inculatina se la soddisfa de gusto  se voi dettagli come scoprirlo fammi un fischio ti svelo i segreti del tuo ano, magari lo confronti con quello della zoccola de tua mogliera





Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello sciroccato te fa vedè i cicloni in culo a te ed a quella stronza succhiacazzi di tua moglie.
> 
> D'aggevolare hai soltanto la mia beata minchia che se sta a crogiolare nel tuo ano ormai stantio de altri che t'hanno fatto senza farsi nemmeno sentire.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel caso tuo, fata non sai che sei stato buttato fuori. Che fai lo scordi ? stronzone che sei e dilla la verità! e dillo che te piaccio e te eccita sentirmi tutto dentro! e dillo che dopo che esci da qua vai a casa e dici alla zoccola tesoro sono eccitato claudietto è na bomba, che fa lo vogliamo provare assieme? :mrgreen:





Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscù mi pare pure male risponnergli, sta male sta troppo male, le vacanze nun c'è volevano proprio.... c'è voleva sto gran cazzo per tutte e due le settimane a cullarselo! ma tranquillo che sarà soltanto il suo e quello de sua moglie. sempre permettendo la sua regione di appartenenza che,magari conosce il culo suo e de sua moglie.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Ocio che me stai a fa eccitare di nuovo. quanno stasera uscirai a cena con amici *et* bagascia racconterai quanto t'è piaciuto il rientro in forum ? auaahahahahahahaha exxcheseeee muàààààà cucciolotto de papy viekkà viekkàà che me piaci tutto!!





Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici che devo provarlo? te piace così tanto cucciolotto miooooooooooooo, grazie graziee, vero che sentivo ansimare ma nsomma va credevo sentissi dolore :unhappy: so felice ora che so tutta la verità!! Allora parlerai a tua moglie di me? daii che non è giusto tenerla senza vedere un cazzo vero daiiii





Ultimo ha detto:


> E fu così che ex di sta minchia cominciò la sua finita vacanza, in forum e nella vita di tutti i giorni, con moglie rotta in culo da un tunisino arrapato e voglioso de femmina calda ed insoddisfatta, e fu così che mio caro cucciolotto devo salutare te la bagascia de tua moglie, e  quel culo così irresistibile che ve trovate in parentela.









I Maya avevano ragione.




ps: piccola curiosità... Perché sta botta di latino? Per dare una specie di tocco di classe oppure ti riferisci ad ET l'extraterrestre?  :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

the_fighter ha detto:


> off topic............. meglio tutta la vita il sottile sarcasmo di exStermy che le parolone ad effetto sparate da ultimo con lo stessa euforia di un bimbo di 12 anni che ,per sentirsi figo, dice a raffica "cazzofigaculo" nella stessa frase e se ne compiace tutto soddisfatto.
> personalmente mi sono sentita in imbarazzo al posto suo.
> se proprio vuoi litigare......fallo almeno con stile.....e lascia fuori le mogli altrui


Sinceramente me so' convinto che questo ha un fottio de problemi de capoccia che meta' basteno e ripeto che le sue corna so' proprio l'ultimo dei suoi problemi...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

the_fighter ha detto:


> off topic............. meglio tutta la vita il sottile sarcasmo di exStermy che le parolone ad effetto sparate da ultimo con lo stessa euforia di un bimbo di 12 anni che ,per sentirsi figo, dice a raffica "cazzofigaculo" nella stessa frase e se ne compiace tutto soddisfatto.
> personalmente mi sono sentita in imbarazzo al posto suo.
> se proprio vuoi litigare......fallo almeno con stile.....e lascia fuori le mogli altrui



Guardati spiego una cosa, e mi prendo il diletto di spiegartelo da "utente" vecchio rispetto a te, con me stai cominciando malissimo, sai perchè? perchè al posto tuo mi sarei fatto una piccola domanda, cosa c'è sotto tutto questo andarabam tra clà e ex? Tu questa domanda non te la sei fatta! e mi hai dichiarato e giudicato un figo che somiglia ad un 12enne, e che io offendo la moglie di ex. Caro non amico the etc etc vedi di non rompere i coglioni! perchè se posso anche cercare di dare una qualche spiegazione a chi mi conosce, di certo non voglio darla a te che già dall'inizio mi ha scassato letteralmente la minchia con addette palle, spero di esser stato chiaro, e spero per lei caro il mio giovane utente del cazzo, che se ne stia buono incassando quello che le ho scritto, dando dimostrazione di quanto lei possa essere educato ed al di sopra di "utenti" come me.

P.S Non scrivere più cazzofigaculo, mi sono sentito arrossire. 

P.S. P.S. ma vada pure a fanculo ora.:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> I Maya avevano ragione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ScIemo.


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Baciamo*

Don claudio Bacio le palle con la dovuta reverenza e rispetto!Lei è uomo d'onore!Buon giorno!


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Don claudio Bacio le palle con la dovuta reverenza e rispetto!Lei è uomo d'onore!Buon giorno!


Un uomo d'onore cornuto nun esiste...e' un ossimoro Oscu'...

te sei sprecato na baciata de palle...(palle ???...vabbe'...)...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Sinceramente me so' convinto che questo ha un fottio de problemi de capoccia che meta' basteno e ripeto che le sue corna so' proprio l'ultimo dei suoi problemi...
> 
> ahahahah


Una volta ti avevo avvertito, non scassare la minchia a me ed agli altri.
Non lo hai fatto.

Ora o Giovanni sbatte fuori te o me, perchè fino a quando mi sarà possibile farlo, risponderò a tono su qualsiasi cosa tu dica in maniera palesa o non, a me o agli altri. Chiaro fui vero? 

P.S. e per non perdere la mano e ricercare dei cm persi, continuo nella litania, ma vasscassaci a minchia tu to mugghieri e da gran buttana ri chi sta accanto , parlo del tunisino che ti sodomizza ano bocca ed orecchie, alternandosi in colazione pranzo e cena, gli exstra glieli paghi ? 

E per essere più chiaro con quel coglione di nuovo utente, e chi per lui è per sfortuna sua collega de entrata, imparate  conoscere ex, e dopo venitemi a scassare i coglioni con cognizione di causa. 

Grazie per l'ascolto ed un meritato fanculo a chi si sente amareggiato da così tanto romanticismo.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Don claudio Bacio le palle con la dovuta reverenza e rispetto!Lei è uomo d'onore!Buon giorno!


"Ngiorno oscù


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

Don claudio sei partito a razzo pure stamattina...9.30....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Un uomo d'onore cornuto nun esiste...e' un ossimoro Oscu'...
> 
> te sei sprecato na baciata de palle...(palle ???...vabbe'...)...
> 
> ahahahahah



Ossimoro te lo schiaffi in culo con tanto di pelle e peli! chiaro di che parlo evè stronzo rotto in culo con annesse ragadi!
per le palle in questione non te la prendere le farò leccare a te, e soprattutto te le farò vedere per ricordarti cosa è un uomo. E se questo non bastasse a soddisfare la sua persona, le faremo vedere a quella troia non dichiarata di sua moglie. non dichiarata a noi, non alla regione che s'è le fatta a giorni alterni.. causa marito... che vuole la sua parte.


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una volta ti avevo avvertito, non scassare la minchia a me ed agli altri.
> Non lo hai fatto.
> 
> Ora o Giovanni sbatte fuori te o me, perchè fino a quando mi sarà possibile farlo, risponderò a tono su qualsiasi cosa tu dica in maniera palesa o non, a me o agli altri. Chiaro fui vero?
> ...


Coglione, hai il tuo unico neurone superstite troppo surriscaldato e giustamente nun hai capito per un cazzo la figura di merda che hai fatto e che ti hanno fatto notare...

ahahahahahah

comunque co' le tue minacce me sto' a caca' sotto...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Coglione, hai il tuo unico neurone superstite troppo surriscaldato e giustamente nun hai capito per un cazzo la figura di merda che hai fatto e che ti hanno fatto notare...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Marò! marò! dici che devo arrossire? maròò maròòòò scusatemi tanto!!

Io non minaccio ex della mia minchia, ex se fa per dire visto l'intima amicizia della parentela appena acquisita.  Comincia a cagare che  lo voglio pulito e lindo:up: bravo cucciolotto.


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ossimoro te lo schiaffi in culo con tanto di pelle e peli! chiaro di che parlo evè stronzo rotto in culo con annesse ragadi!
> per le palle in questione non te la prendere le farò leccare a te, e soprattutto te le farò vedere per ricordarti cosa è un uomo. E se questo non bastasse a soddisfare la sua persona, le faremo vedere a quella troia non dichiarata di sua moglie. non dichiarata a noi, non alla regione che s'è le fatta a giorni alterni.. causa marito... che vuole la sua parte.


a regazzi' hai finito de rompe li cojoni?

fai veni' l'omo de casa...

(a trovallo...)

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Marò! marò! dici che devo arrossire? maròò maròòòò scusatemi tanto!!
> 
> Io non minaccio ex della mia minchia, ex se fa per dire visto l'intima amicizia della parentela appena acquisita.  Comincia a cagare che  lo voglio pulito e lindo:up: bravo cucciolotto.


ma che devi arrossire....

co' quella faccia da puttana vecchia che te ritrovi e che pe' te le inculate de tu moje co' la sesta flotta so' pure medaglie da palmares???...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a regazzi' hai finito de rompe li cojoni?
> 
> fai veni' l'omo de casa...
> 
> ...



No cucciolotto non ho finito, sei stanco? passami la succhiacazzi dai, che tu te riposi  e sempre che la zoccola sappia far venì l'omo de casa.... anche se secondo me sarà brava


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che devi arrossire....
> 
> co' quella faccia da puttana vecchia che te ritrovi e che pe' te le inculate de tu moje co' la sesta flotta so' pure medaglie da palmares???...
> 
> ahahahahahah



Ti eccita la mia faccia evè   ma dimme na cosa cucciolotto, tua figlia ? è rotta in culo come la madre?


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2012)

ma dateci un taglio e vergognatevi.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

*Minerva*

Esiste un admin, rivolgetevi a lui.

Per il resto basta non leggere.


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti eccita la mia faccia evè   ma dimme na cosa cucciolotto, tua figlia ? è rotta in culo come la madre?


a casa mia i buchi so' tutti chiusi mica so' sfonnati come i tuoi che tu' padre t'allargava da piccolo co' la sua nerchia che t'e' arrivata ar cervello tanto che se vedono i danni...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dateci un taglio e vergognatevi.


io il taglio lo volevo dare...

ahahahah

e' fallo de reazione...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a casa mia i buchi so' tutti chiusi mica so' sfonnati come i tuoi che tu' padre t'allargava da piccolo co' la sua nerchia che t'e' arrivata ar cervello tanto che se vedono i danni...
> 
> ahahahahahahah



E m'è pure piaciuto sai.... dopo crescendo ho apprezzato il tutto e mi sono rivolto ai coglioni come te per sfogare la mia rabbia repressa, ma di questo chiedo scusa al tuo culo per i dolori ricevuti.

I buchi de casa tua so chiusi per te :mrgreen: non per me :mrgreen: e me piace tanto tanto quello di tua figlia, che dici se gli diamo na spolveratina con annesse palle da stantuffo...


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Esiste un admin, rivolgetevi a lui.
> 
> Per il resto basta non leggere.


ma quale admin co' te....

a te ce pensa quella mignottona insoddisfatta e ciucciacazzi caritatevole de tu moje a legnarte tutte le matine...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E m'è pure piaciuto sai.... dopo crescendo ho apprezzato il tutto e mi sono rivolto ai coglioni come te per sfogare la mia rabbia repressa, ma di questo chiedo scusa al tuo culo per i dolori ricevuti.
> 
> I buchi de casa tua so chiusi per te :mrgreen: non per me :mrgreen: e me piace tanto tanto quello di tua figlia, che dici se gli diamo na spolveratina con annesse palle da stantuffo...


lo dicevo io che i tuoi problemi vengono da lontano...

ahahahahah

un saluto al rotto in culo de tu padre che s'e' levato dai coglioni su sta terra mentre te sei cosi' scarso che c'hai provato e nun ce sei manco riuscito...

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quale admin co' te....
> 
> a te ce pensa quella mignottona insoddisfatta e ciucciacazzi caritatevole de tu moje a legnarte tutte le matine...
> 
> ahahahahahah


 A te basta la minchia mia  e quella di tutti i tunisini dotati di minchia alternativa :mrgreen:, per tua figlia basto solo io al momento 

Devo svelarti un segreto.... sotto false parole tua moglie mi ha chiesto dei soldi? mi consigli di ? ficcarglieli in culo evè :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2012)

del'admin non so che farmene, e sicuramente non continuo a leggere ma siete nel confessionale e invadete uno spazio adibito ad altro.
poi è chiaro che esiste il libero arbitrio. almeno per le vostre mogli avrei creduto aveste rispetto


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> del'admin non so che farmene, e sicuramente non continuo a leggere ma siete nel confessionale e invadete uno spazio adibito ad altro.
> poi è chiaro che esiste il libero arbitrio. almeno per le vostre mogli avrei creduto aveste rispetto



Mi metto nei tuoi panni e di chi come te la pensa, soluzione? apri un 3D di protesta per situazioni come queste. Più di questo al momento non riesco a suggerirti. Il libero arbitrio sta in tutti anche nel prendere decisioni, ignorare, protestare, non leggere etc.


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> del'admin non so che farmene, e sicuramente non continuo a leggere ma siete nel confessionale e invadete uno spazio adibito ad altro.
> poi è chiaro che esiste il libero arbitrio. almeno per le vostre mogli avrei creduto aveste rispetto


questo fesso l'ha scambiato per un succedaneo del SSN....

ahahahah

avra' constatato che il suo era un caso disperato ed irrisolvibile...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## the_fighter (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guardati spiego una cosa, e mi prendo il diletto di spiegartelo da "utente" vecchio rispetto a te, con me stai cominciando malissimo, sai perchè? perchè al posto tuo mi sarei fatto una piccola domanda, cosa c'è sotto tutto questo andarabam tra clà e ex? Tu questa domanda non te la sei fatta! e mi hai dichiarato e giudicato un figo che somiglia ad un 12enne, e che io offendo la moglie di ex. *Caro non amico the etc etc* vedi di non rompere i coglioni! perchè se posso anche cercare di dare una qualche spiegazione a chi mi conosce, di certo non voglio darla a te che già dall'inizio mi ha scassato letteralmente la minchia con addette palle, spero di esser stato chiaro, e spero per lei caro il mio giovane utente del cazzo, che se ne stia buono incassando quello che le ho scritto, dando dimostrazione di quanto lei possa essere educato ed al di sopra di "utenti" come me.
> 
> P.S Non scrivere più cazzofigaculo, mi sono sentito arrossire.
> 
> P.S. P.S. ma vada pure a fanculo ora.:mrgreen:


carA non amicA....VORRAI DIRE,visto che sono donna.
spiegazioni non ne ho chieste e non ne voglio.
ho solo detto che hai fatto agli occhi di chi legge il forum una figura poco gradevole.
e  vedo che con quest'ultimo post hai aggravato ulteriormente la tua posizione.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

the_fighter ha detto:


> carA non amicA....VORRAI DIRE,visto che sono donna.
> spiegazioni non ne ho chieste e non ne voglio.
> ho solo detto che hai fatto agli occhi di chi legge il forum una figura poco gradevole.
> e  vedo che con quest'ultimo post hai aggravato ulteriormente la tua posizione.:up:



Non me ne può fregar di meno. Chiaro no.

Evita di postare accuse, potrei anche incazzarmi con te, ti ho già scritto sopra delle motivazioni, se non le hai comprese, nella prossima, non ti rispondo più seriamente ma a tono.

L'occhio lo schiacci a qualche amico non a me tesoro.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> questo fesso l'ha scambiato per un succedaneo del SSN....
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...



Sorvolando sul fesso, ed andando sulla fissa di tua moglie, ogni tanto suggerisci pliss di lavarselo, tua figlia lo fa


----------



## Annuccia (31 Agosto 2012)

:sbatti:


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sorvolando sul fesso, ed andando sulla fissa di tua moglie, ogni tanto suggerisci pliss di lavarselo, tua figlia lo fa


non sorvolare sulla ciccia (post interessanti) e la prossima vorta impegnate de piu'....

magari ja fai...

ahahahahahah


----------



## the_fighter (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Evita di postare accuse, potrei anche incazzarmi con te,
> 
> L'occhio lo schiacci a qualche amico non a me *tesoro*.


accuse?di grazia,quali accuse avrei postato?
hai anche scarsa difficolta' nella lettura vedo,tesoro.:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*mhh*

9.40!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non me ne può fregar di meno. Chiaro no.
> 
> Evita di postare accuse, potrei anche incazzarmi con te, ti ho già scritto sopra delle motivazioni, se non le hai comprese, nella prossima, non ti rispondo più seriamente ma a tono.
> 
> L'occhio lo schiacci a qualche amico non a me tesoro.


con le tue minacce ce pulimo bellamente er culo....

visto che in primis te piace pulito e s'e' visto pure come te fai rispetta' da cornutone giulivo....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve non so più come comportarmi sono 3 mesi che non ho rapporti con mia moglie,lei dice che non gli interessa più farlo perchè non sente più il desiderio ne per me ne per nessun'altro uomo ,lei addirittura mi ha detto di cercarmi un'atra donna per soddisfare i miei desideri,non vorrei arrivare a tanto per i figli ,come posso fare?


come mai è arrivata a questo?
avete approfondito a livello medico e psicologico?


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> 9.40!!:up:


sei in anticipo...

mo' so' le 9.40...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non sorvolare sulla ciccia (post interessanti) e la prossima vorta impegnate de piu'....
> 
> magari ja fai...
> 
> ahahahahahah



Qua comando io cucciolo! e sorvolo su quello che voglio, è chiaro questo? admin si segga, intendevo " qua nelle chiappe dell'ex di sta minchia" , che sotto false parole vuole essere inculato a sangue. Y fo ya fo, a sangue..


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

the_fighter ha detto:


> accuse?di grazia,quali accuse avrei postato?
> hai anche scarsa difficolta' nella lettura vedo,tesoro.:carneval:


e ce credo ....

a furia de fa' pugnette davanti ar pc, va in giro cor cane ormai...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

the_fighter ha detto:


> accuse?di grazia,quali accuse avrei postato?
> hai anche scarsa difficolta' nella lettura vedo,tesoro.:carneval:



Mi sa tanto che io sarò ignorante, ma tu mi sa tanto che non solo non sai leggere, ma nemmeno sai ricordarti di quello che scrivi.

Leggiti!! e se non ci riesci a capire, riscrivimi saprò accontentarti .. tesoro


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua comando io cucciolo! e sorvolo su quello che voglio, è chiaro questo? admin si segga, intendevo " qua nelle chiappe dell'ex di sta minchia" , che sotto false parole vuole essere inculato a sangue. Y fo ya fo, a sangue..


tu non comandi per un cazzo da nessuna parte e figurate qua...

sei troppo smidollato...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sa tanto che io sarò ignorante, ma tu mi sa tanto che non solo non sai leggere, ma nemmeno sai ricordarti di quello che scrivi.
> 
> Leggiti!! e se non ci riesci a capire, riscrivimi saprò accontentarti .. tesoro


beh mo' piantala che sul serio hai rotto er cazzo, coglione......


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> con le tue minacce ce pulimo bellamente er culo....
> 
> visto che in primis te piace pulito e s'e' visto pure come te fai rispetta' da cornutone giulivo....
> 
> ahahahahahah



I cornutoni rispondono a tono scrivendomi, Clà il culo della moglie ormai è rotto e strarotto, ma della figlia che ci dici? 

Risposta del cornutone ai colleghi, mmmmm è stretto stretto, e ansima da far paura... giulivo un par de coglioni messere ex  di sta minchia,  giulivo sarò quando ti farò gridare e godere ripetutamente, ahimè è molto difficile col buco de culo che ti ritrovi squartato e de terza mano... guardare prologo e regione di appartenza, tralasciando i cicloni va.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sei in anticipo...
> 
> mo' so' le 9.40...
> 
> ahahahahah


Ma che spiritoso :mrgreen: siiiiiii son felice de questo! e de farmi sua figlia.


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Don*

Don claudio 9.50!!!!!


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> I cornutoni rispondono a tono scrivendomi, Clà il culo della moglie ormai è rotto e strarotto, ma della figlia che ci dici?
> 
> Risposta del cornutone ai colleghi, mmmmm è stretto stretto, e ansima da far paura... giulivo un par de coglioni messere ex  di sta minchia,  giulivo sarò quando ti farò gridare e godere ripetutamente, ahimè è molto difficile col buco de culo che ti ritrovi squartato e de terza mano... guardare prologo e regione di appartenza, tralasciando i cicloni va.


mo' te lasso a fa' monologhi oltre che le seghe davanti ar pc, caro cornutas'...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e ce credo ....
> 
> a furia de fa' pugnette davanti ar pc, va in giro cor cane ormai...
> 
> ahahahah



A forza di dire ai tuoi presunti figli zitti che parlo io, mi sa che le prugnette diventano inculate a sangue per scordare il padre demenziale e coglione che si ritrovano.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu non comandi per un cazzo da nessuna parte e figurate qua...
> 
> sei troppo smidollato...
> 
> ahahahahah


E vossia oltre che comandare il mio di cazzo, che cazzo comanda ? :mrgreen: exxcheseeee muàà! in the chiappes on lines


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A forza di dire ai tuoi presunti figli zitti che parlo io, mi sa che le prugnette diventano inculate a sangue per scordare il padre demenziale e coglione che si ritrovano.


mejo esse cojone come me che come te che nun sa risolve un cazzo nella vita e sa solo tenta' de suicidarse...

ma v'affa' bukkin' in africa...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mejo esse cojone come me che come te che nun sa risolve un cazzo nella vita e sa solo tenta' de suicidarse...
> 
> ma v'affa' bukkin' in africa...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


Perdi colpi ex e sei ripetitivo. Ma una cosa giusta la disse! sei un coglione :mrgreen: Vogliamo discutere seriamente sui pensieri di suicidio che hanno i traditi? sono coglioni quelli che hanno pensieri del genere ? elimina l'interrogativo messere, la tua era un'affermazione. 

auahahahahahhahaah te so piaciuti i tunisini eh!! stardo e bastardo che seii! .... il bocchino devi ancora impararlo a fare ... guarda tua moglie mentre me lo succhia e mi lecca le palle cominciando dal basso... osserva ed impara la tecnica


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Tieni conto che la sua è una reazione difensiva. Da qualche parte in fondo sa che c'è un problema ma ha paura di sviscerarlo. E non è detto che ci sia un altro, o che il problema sia tu. Dovete discuterne, magari facendole presente che il problema non sta tanto nel fatto che lei non desideri più fare sesso, ma nel fatto che tu non ti senta desiderato da lei. Se poni la questione ' o con te o con un'altra, il prurito lo devo grattare', ti manda giustamente a stendere. Mica è Ulla la bambola che ti trastulla... è tua moglie ed il sesso tra voi deve avere un altro significato, no?


Quoto!

E comunque mai con una prostituta!


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Eliade*

Scusa ma qui stanno litigando,potreste postare commenti fuori luogo altrove?grazie!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perdi colpi ex e sei ripetitivo. Ma una cosa giusta la disse! sei un coglione :mrgreen: Vogliamo discutere seriamente sui pensieri di suicidio che hanno i traditi? sono coglioni quelli che hanno pensieri del genere ? elimina l'interrogativo messere, la tua era un'affermazione.
> 
> auahahahahahhahaah te so piaciuti i tunisini eh!! stardo e bastardo che seii! .... il bocchino devi ancora impararlo a fare ... guarda tua moglie mentre me lo succhia e mi lecca le palle cominciando dal basso... osserva ed impara la tecnica


nun me riferisco ai pensieri dei traditi ma solo a te caro cornutas e nun coinvolge chi nun c'entra per darte na' mano...

ahahahahah

scommetto che sei di nuovo scoppiato a piagne come na' checca, neh claudiuccia?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa ma qui stanno litigando,potreste postare commenti fuori luogo altrove?grazie!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:non ce la posso fare


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Minerva*

E da ieri sera che rido...lascia stare, e per favore evitate commenti fuori luogo!:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa ma qui stanno litigando,potreste postare commenti fuori luogo altrove?grazie!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma lol...:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa ma qui stanno litigando,potreste postare commenti fuori luogo altrove?grazie!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


pe' litiga' bisogna esse in due e qua il pirla sta facendo tutto da solo...

ahahahahah

me sa che se sta a maledi' p'ave' rotto er cazzo a freddo a quarcuno...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh mo' piantala che sul serio hai rotto er cazzo, coglione......



 minchia mi scantavu! senti la puzza vero cucciolotto? oscù oscùù aiutami!! 

ma vasucati un prunu se non ti basta la mia minchia defIcIente conclamato con tanto de culo ciclonico rotto da uragano claudio detto er rompitore doc de culi già scassati da tunisini nacazzati ehm neri :mrgreen:

Oscùù quanto me daiiiiiiiii?


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> minchia mi scantavu! senti la puzza vero cucciolotto? oscù oscùù aiutami!!
> 
> ma vasucati un prunu se non ti basta la mia minchia defIcIente conclamato con tanto de culo ciclonico rotto da uragano claudio detto er rompitore doc de culi già scassati da tunisini nacazzati ehm neri :mrgreen:
> 
> Oscùù quanto me daiiiiiiiii?


l'ergastolo....

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Bè*

9.50....però ho paura che non ti fermi più....!


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Vabbè...quando decidete di inaugurare il cervello ditemelo che ve porto una pianta....


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè...quando decidete di inaugurare il cervello ditemelo che ve porto una pianta....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun me riferisco ai pensieri dei traditi ma solo a te caro cornutas e nun coinvolge chi nun c'entra per darte na' mano...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



E faccio il serio dai, hai mai pensato che la parola cornuto per chi entra è un aggettivo che fa male? Non esiste se lo dici a me o altri, a parte che lo hai scritto a tutti! 

Per il resto cucciolotto che pensiero formulare per le checche? saranno cazzi loro come per te il cazzo mio diventa tuo :mrgreen: scusa il bisticcio di parole... ma tanto er culo tuo conosce bene er cazzo mio.


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*SImy*

Un bel cactus così ci si tuffano a bomba di culo..e vedi che sparisce il cactus!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> l'ergastolo....
> 
> ahahahah



Tu il culo, ma manco a dirlo va :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un bel cactus così ci si tuffano a bomba di culo..e vedi che sparisce il cactus!:up:


pensavo ad una pianta carnivora... :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pensavo ad una pianta carnivora... :mrgreen:


Il culo de ex allora :mrgreen: non sai quanto magna e  che voragine ..


----------



## the_fighter (31 Agosto 2012)

ultimo non ti ho accusato di nulla. 
accusare ,nella lingua italiana ,significa "incolpare di qualcosa".
ebbene, io non posso imputare a te nulla tranne di aver rotto i cosidetti e sporcato un topic interessante con il tuo show da 4 soldi...

qui mesa' che se non arriva qualche moderatore armato fino ai denti di bromuro, la vedo triste.
te pero' lo fomenti pure oscu'(e scommetto che lo fai apposta sapendo di farlo hahaha)... e lui si gasa pure,senza accorgersi che viene sfottuto.
ULTIMO sei ridicolo a mio avviso.


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E faccio il serio dai, hai mai pensato che la parola cornuto per chi entra è un aggettivo che fa male? Non esiste se lo dici a me o altri, a parte che lo hai scritto a tutti!
> 
> Per il resto cucciolotto che pensiero formulare per le checche? saranno cazzi loro come per te il cazzo mio diventa tuo :mrgreen: scusa il bisticcio di parole... ma tanto er culo tuo conosce bene er cazzo mio.


a cornuto, nun e' vero che do' del cornuto a tutti....

solo a te perche' sei lo stereotipo del cornuto e scassi a vuoto la minchia ammmmia...

ahahahahah

comunque nun se sente piu' er polso...

me sa ke te so' finiti i kleenex, neh cornuto' impotente?

usa le tende...

ahahahahah


----------



## tesla (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè...quando decidete di inaugurare il cervello ditemelo che ve porto una pianta....



:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

the_fighter ha detto:


> ultimo non ti ho accusato di nulla.
> accusare ,nella lingua italiana ,significa "incolpare di qualcosa".
> ebbene, io non posso imputare a te nulla tranne di aver rotto i cosidetti e sporcato un topic interessante con il tuo show da 4 soldi...
> 
> ...



Non c'è moderazione qui, 
se non quella fatta dagli stessi utenti


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

the_fighter ha detto:


> ultimo non ti ho accusato di nulla.
> accusare ,nella lingua italiana ,significa "incolpare di qualcosa".
> ebbene, io non posso imputare a te nulla tranne di aver rotto i cosidetti e sporcato un topic interessante con il tuo show da 4 soldi...
> 
> ...


ma quello e' sempre l'Ultimo a sape' le cose, corna o altro tanto che s'e' scelto pure er nick come marchio de fabbrica....ahahahahah

figurt se s'accorgeva della presa pe' culo spaziale...

ahahahahah

Ps: pero' sei crudele....

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

the_fighter ha detto:


> ultimo non ti ho accusato di nulla.
> accusare ,nella lingua italiana ,significa "incolpare di qualcosa".
> ebbene, io non posso imputare a te nulla tranne di aver rotto i cosidetti e sporcato un topic interessante con il tuo show da 4 soldi...
> 
> ...



Le volte passate ho fatto finta di non cogliere, e ci sono passato sopra, ora sei stata alquanto chiara, scusandomi del fatto che sei una donna, ma donna non vuol dire avere l'opzione di scartavetrare i coglioni, chiaro! quindi ora dopo avermi rotto la minchia con annessi inclusi sei pregata dopo aver espresso la tua opinione di ritirati nella tua suite e di non avere a che fare con ti potrebbe rompere il culo, non metaforicamente parlando.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a cornuto, nun e' vero che do' del cornuto a tutti....
> 
> solo a te perche' sei lo stereotipo del cornuto e scassi a vuoto la minchia ammmmia...
> 
> ...



Rotto in culo manco me passa per l'anticamera del cervello quella parola, ma me passa la minchia nel buco di culo di tua figlia e magari anche del figlio demente che tieni, ma non per colpa sua, ma di dna.


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Fighter*

Si è tutto vero!Don claudio aveva bisogno di esternare la sua interiorità,son mesi che ci lavoro,e sinceramante me ne sbatto di questo 3d molto triste e banale!Trovo educativo e costruttivo questo scambio di insulti,e se leggere non vi aggrada potete anche andare altrove no?Forse qui dentro la parola rispetto è in disuso,ma rompere le palle con interventi risibili a due utenti che litigano è ineducato!Scrivo questo senza polemica alcuna,il forum è pieno di sezioni,se non vi sta bene perchè accanirvi su questi due poeti?Bhoo io non capisco!!


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le volte passate ho fatto finta di non cogliere, e ci sono passato sopra, ora sei stata alquanto chiara, scusandomi del fatto che sei una donna, ma donna non vuol dire avere l'opzione di scartavetrare i coglioni, chiaro! quindi ora dopo avermi rotto la minchia con annessi inclusi sei pregata dopo aver espresso la tua opinione di ritirati nella tua suite e di non avere a che fare con ti potrebbe rompere il culo, non metaforicamente parlando.


bonjour finesse...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le volte passate ho fatto finta di non cogliere, e ci sono passato sopra, ora sei stata alquanto chiara, scusandomi del fatto che sei una donna, ma donna non vuol dire avere l'opzione di scartavetrare i coglioni, chiaro! quindi ora dopo avermi rotto la minchia con annessi inclusi sei pregata dopo aver espresso la tua opinione di ritirati nella tua suite e di non avere a che fare con ti potrebbe rompere il culo, non metaforicamente parlando.


complimentoni per l'imbarbarimento di questi ultimi giorni.


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le volte passate ho fatto finta di non cogliere, e ci sono passato sopra, ora sei stata alquanto chiara, scusandomi del fatto che sei una donna, ma donna non vuol dire avere l'opzione di scartavetrare i coglioni, chiaro! quindi ora dopo avermi rotto la minchia con annessi inclusi sei pregata dopo aver espresso la tua opinione di ritirati nella tua suite e di non avere a che fare con ti potrebbe rompere il culo, non metaforicamente parlando.


ok...il gioco è bello quando dura poco! 
capisco tutto...capisco il tuo ostio nei confronti di stermy....ma pure voi non avete il diritto di scartavetrare a noi i coglioni!
claudio..sai che mi sei simpatico e ti stimo...ma con questo tuo atteggiamento stai cadendo in basso e te lo dico da amica; da stermy me lo aspetto (perchè è il suo modo di porsi) ma da te no nella maniera più assoluta!

per il modo in cui ti sei rivolto a the_fighter NO COMMENT ....mi chiedo solo cosa cazzo ti stia passando per la testa.... 

e con questo chiudo


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è tutto vero!Don claudio aveva bisogno di esternare la sua interiorità,son mesi che ci lavoro,e sinceramante me ne sbatto di questo 3d molto triste e banale!Trovo educativo e costruttivo questo scambio di insulti,e se leggere non vi aggrada potete anche andare altrove no?Forse qui dentro la parola rispetto è in disuso,ma rompere le palle con interventi risibili a due utenti che litigano è ineducato!Scrivo questo senza polemica alcuna,il forum è pieno di sezioni,se non vi sta bene perchè accanirvi su questi due poeti?Bhoo io non capisco!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le volte passate ho fatto finta di non cogliere, e ci sono passato sopra, ora sei stata alquanto chiara, scusandomi del fatto che sei una donna, ma donna non vuol dire avere l'opzione di scartavetrare i coglioni, chiaro! quindi ora dopo avermi rotto la minchia con annessi inclusi sei pregata dopo aver espresso la tua opinione di ritirati nella tua suite e di non avere a che fare con ti potrebbe rompere il culo, non metaforicamente parlando.


Complimenti per la figura di merda, amico.


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rotto in culo manco me passa per l'anticamera del cervello quella parola, ma me passa la minchia nel buco di culo di tua figlia e magari anche del figlio demente che tieni, ma non per colpa sua, ma di dna.


po' dna a nuj, tutt'appost'...il tuo invece vedo che e' n'incrocio tra quella vacca zoccola de tu madre e quel coniglio de tu padre...

ecco che cazzo hai ereditato....

darling rabbit cornaificate...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2012)

ultimo è come un bambino che ha scoperto il divertimento di far ridere il compagno di merendine e cerca il modo per dirla grossa.
facciamo che oscuro è arrivato al dieci e se lo porta a giocare nel suo tred


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

Voi non cpaite,non vi fermate all'apparenza,Don claudio sta facendo un percorso verso il proprio IO!Cazzo ragazzi non fategli sorgere dubbi,così non troverà mai se stesso....!Ci ho lavorato mesi.......e dai!!


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> po' dna a nuj, tutt'appost'...il tuo invece vedo che e' n'incrocio tra quella vacca zoccola de tu madre e quel coniglio de tu padre...
> 
> ecco che cazzo hai ereditato....
> 
> ...


tu barbaro lo sei sempre stato, sicché


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Minerva*

Facciamo anche che se dentro la bagarrè c'è un amichetto tuo non vedi...e se ci sono altri vedi benissimo!


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi non cpaite,non vi fermate all'apparenza,Don claudio sta facendo un percorso verso il proprio IO!Cazzo ragazzi non fategli sorgere dubbi,così non troverà mai se stesso....!Ci ho lavorato mesi.......e dai!!


a tutto c'è un limite...e qui è stato ampiamente superato....


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Complimenti per la figura di merda, amico.


ma dai lasciatelo sfogare...ahahahah

a questo manca piu' di una rotella e le corna gli hanno dato il colpo di grazia...

come se fa a prova' pieta' pe' coglioni del genere?

ce vorrebbe er veleno pe' topi o il napalm....


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Facciamo anche che se dentro la bagarrè c'è un amichetto tuo non vedi...e se ci sono altri vedi benissimo!


annotati questa:non ho amichetti , ne amichette


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*sI*

Il percorso prevedeva anche questo....!


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi non cpaite,non vi fermate all'apparenza,Don claudio sta facendo un percorso verso il proprio IO!Cazzo ragazzi non fategli sorgere dubbi,così non troverà mai se stesso....!Ci ho lavorato mesi.......e dai!!


per me il percorso pe' trova' er suo io l'ha fatto ar contrario...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu barbaro lo sei sempre stato, sicché


a mia memoria, non ho mai ecceduto a freddo come ha fatto sto kazzone fallito...

rob' de matt'...

ahahahah


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve non so più come comportarmi sono 3 mesi che non ho rapporti con mia moglie,lei dice che non gli interessa più farlo perchè non sente più il desiderio ne per me ne per nessun'altro uomo ,lei addirittura mi ha detto di cercarmi un'atra donna per soddisfare i miei desideri,non vorrei arrivare a tanto per i figli ,come posso fare?


Metti la moglie in microonde...dopo non sarà più fredda!!!!!

Non so che dirti, se non che ei si piglia la salamina da un'altra parte, anzi il suo specificare che non la prende è la certezza che la prende.


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Daniele*

DANIELE C'è!!!!!!!


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> DANIELE C'è!!!!!!!


exStermy, presente...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Metti la moglie in microonde...dopo non sarà più fredda!!!!!
> 
> Non so che dirti, se non che ei si piglia la salamina da un'altra parte, anzi il suo specificare che non la prende è la certezza che la prende.


e basta, dai....non ti ci mettere pure tu.
cambiate un pio' i modi che non siamo in un bar di infimo ordine


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e basta, dai....non ti ci mettere pure tu.
> cambiate un pio' i modi che non siamo in un bar di infimo ordine


vabbe' cambia salamina co' caviale e semo a post'...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*iO*

Oggi sto provando a trattenermi..ma faccio tanta fatica...!Bè, un mesetto fà...mia madre si è presa della bocchinara,e tanto altro....ma da parte di qualcuno il silenzio,adesso per il termine"salamella"ci inorridiamo....io faccio tanta fatica....però....!


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi sto provando a trattenermi..ma faccio tanta fatica...!Bè, un mesetto fà...mia madre si è presa della bocchinara,e tanto altro....ma da parte di qualcuno il silenzio,adesso per il termine"salamella"ci inorridiamo....io faccio tanta fatica....però....!


salamina.....

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*sI*

Si salamina....!Vabbè lasciamo stare !


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > per lei non è un problema anzi mi dice che sono io il problema che voglio farlo sempre,io sento il desiderio di farlo visto e considerato che non lo faccio maiiii,f*orse devo essere stronzo e andare con qualche prostituta?[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...il gioco è bello quando dura poco!
> capisco tutto...capisco il tuo ostio nei confronti di stermy....ma pure voi non avete il diritto di scartavetrare a noi i coglioni!
> claudio..sai che mi sei simpatico e ti stimo...ma con questo tuo atteggiamento stai cadendo in basso e te lo dico da amica; da stermy me lo aspetto (perchè è il suo modo di porsi) ma da te no nella maniera più assoluta!
> 
> ...


Quoto e visto che tanto non mi sembra che nessuno dei due molli suggerirei all'utente che ha aperto il 3d di aprirne uno nuovo. Qui è impossibile riuscire a dare consigli....


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e visto che tanto non mi sembra che nessuno dei due molli suggerirei all'utente che ha aperto il 3d di aprirne uno nuovo. Qui è impossibile riuscire a dare consigli....


concordo! :up:


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e visto che tanto non mi sembra che nessuno dei due molli suggerirei all'utente che ha aperto il 3d di aprirne uno nuovo. Qui è impossibile riuscire a dare consigli....


io ho mollato...

(aspe' che apro la finestra un cicinin...)

ahahahah


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io ho mollato...
> 
> (aspe' che apro la finestra un cicinin...)
> 
> ahahahah


Grazie... dimostrare un po' di buonsenso non è un'impresa così impegnativa, per chi ha testa


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2012)

magari poteva risparmiarsi la puzzetta:racchia:





Leda ha detto:


> Grazie... dimostrare un po' di buonsenso non è un'impresa così impegnativa, per chi ha testa


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Grazie... dimostrare un po' di buonsenso non è un'impresa così impegnativa, per chi ha testa


veramente nun e' buonsenso ma appallamento....

e' troooopo scarso.....

ahahahah


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari poteva risparmiarsi la puzzetta:racchia:



C'è sempre un prezzo da pagare...


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari poteva risparmiarsi la puzzetta:racchia:


e dal mio sgabuzzino e' arrivata fino a tuoi appartamenti?

miiiii...che putenz'...

ricordame che devo di' a mi' moje d'usa' meno spezie....

ahahahahah


----------



## free (31 Agosto 2012)

'sto 3d non fa che migliorare!:singleeye:


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> C'è sempre un prezzo da pagare...


sei un tesoro...

te comunico che hai superato brillantemente er test...

sei in forse pure per un bacio accademico....

(senza lingua pero'...)

ahahahahah


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le volte passate ho fatto finta di non cogliere, e ci sono passato sopra, ora sei stata alquanto chiara, scusandomi del fatto che sei una donna, ma donna non vuol dire avere l'opzione di scartavetrare i coglioni, chiaro! quindi ora dopo avermi rotto la minchia con annessi inclusi sei pregata dopo aver espresso la tua opinione di ritirati nella tua suite e di non avere a che fare con ti potrebbe rompere il culo, non metaforicamente parlando.


*OT*

Ma sarai un animale.
Claudio, non so che problemi tu abbia ultimamente ma non mi sembra il caso di venire qui a sfogare la tua frustrazione. 
Falla 'na cosa buona stamattina, compare: chiedi educamente scusa all'utente e tagghiala. 


Comunque ho notato che in questo posto avete uno strano modo per risolvere le questioni 'superiori' tra uomini. Invece di insultare mogli, madri, zie e figlie optate per una sana e dignitosa scazzottata.

*/OT*


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> *OT*
> 
> Ma sarai un animale.
> Claudio, non so che problemi tu abbia ultimamente ma non mi sembra il caso di venire qui a sfogare la tua frustrazione.
> ...


ti ho già detto che sei il mio ramarro preferito?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> *OT*
> 
> Ma sarai un animale.
> Claudio, non so che problemi tu abbia ultimamente ma non mi sembra il caso di venire qui a sfogare la tua frustrazione.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti ho già detto che sei il mio ramarro preferito?


alla faccia della non violenta....

ahahahahah


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti ho già detto che sei il mio ramarro preferito?



Le 'auliche' questioni vanno risolte con la nobile arte. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si geko,però...ogni tanto arriva il censore di turno...che quando gli gira censura.... quando no si fa i cazzi suoi.....e questo mi sta meno bene!!!Geko non mi riferisco a te chiaramente!:up:


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si geko,però...ogni tanto arriva il censore di turno...che quando gli gira censura.... quando no si fa i cazzi suoi.....e questo mi sta meno bene!!!Geko non mi riferisco a te chiaramente!:up:


t'e' proprio rimasta impressa la salamina...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si geko,però...ogni tanto arriva il censore di turno...che quando gli gira censura.... quando no si fa i cazzi suoi.....e questo mi sta meno bene!!!Geko non mi riferisco a te chiaramente!:up:



Mi permetto di dire, anche se non credo che tu ce l'abbia con me, che un linguaggio come quello di ieri non credo si sia mai letto.
Nelle varie discussioni quando sono state toccate mogli, figli ecc a turno siamo sempre intervenuti.
Ieri oltre a moglie e figli c'era anche un linguaccio da film porno di quart'ordine che devo dire mi ha disgustata....


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> *OT*
> 
> Ma sarai un animale.
> Claudio, non so che problemi tu abbia ultimamente ma non mi sembra il caso di venire qui a sfogare la tua frustrazione.
> ...



Quotone.

E giusto perchè le cose fatte di nascosto non mi piacciono, scrivo pubblicamente che ho segnalato il post di Ultimo che hai citato. Siamo adulti, e dovremmo tutti essere in grado di capire da soli quando si supera un certo limite che non andrebbe superato, ma a volte è una speranza vana. Questo e altri 3d lo dimostrano. E allora se ci sono degli strumenti per difendere uno spazio comune da un certo imbarbarimento, li uso.
Non l'ho mai fatto finora, ma da adesso in poi lo farò.
Conto sul fatto che ce ne sarà il minor bisogno possibile.
Chi vuole rubini pure; mi interessava solo far sapere come la penso.


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si stermy,un mese fa a mia madre è stato detto di peggio e il censore soprassedeva....!Capisco tutto però la reprimenda per una salamina....proprio no!Se ti piacciono le buone maniere ok,ti devono piacere sempre....non si può p  difendere toy e rompere il cazzo a daniele per una salamina.... minerva ogni tanto mi fa girare veramente i coglioni!


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si geko,però...ogni tanto arriva il censore di turno...che quando gli gira censura.... quando no si fa i cazzi suoi.....e questo mi sta meno bene!!!Geko non mi riferisco a te chiaramente!:up:


Dai Oscuro, una cosa sono le battute anche pesanti per ridere, un'altra le offese gratuite, pesanti, vergognose e di pessimo gusto come quel messaggio di Ultimo (col quale scherzo e parlo sempre volentieri) all'utente the fighter. Io davanti a 'ste cose onestamente mi vergogno di appartenere al genere maschile.

So che il buon senso tu ce l'hai ed hai capito benissimo la ratio del mio intervento.

Poi non ho dubbi sul fatto che IO le questioni personali le risolverei fuori di qui e mai tirando in mezzo mogli, fidanzate, sorelle e figlie. Preferisco l'etica del cazzotto.


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Farfalla*

Ci mancherebbe mi rifersico a minerva...!


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi permetto di dire, anche se non credo che tu ce l'abbia con me, che un linguaggio come quello di ieri non credo si sia mai letto.
> Nelle varie discussioni quando sono state toccate mogli, figli ecc a turno siamo sempre intervenuti.
> Ieri oltre a moglie e figli c'era anche un linguaccio da film porno di quart'ordine che devo dire mi ha disgustata....


Oscuro ha creato un mostro...

Oscu' mavafankul'....

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Geko*

Mi riferisco alla salamina di daniele...utlimo ha esagerato ed è il primo a spaperlo!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi riferisco alla salamina di daniele...utlimo ha esagerato ed è il primo a spaperlo!


Ah io quella manco lo considerata.......


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Stermy*

Ma dai adesso sta meglio con se stesso!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Dai Oscuro, una cosa sono le battute anche pesanti per ridere, un'altra le offese gratuite, pesanti, vergognose e di pessimo gusto come quel messaggio di Ultimo (col quale scherzo e parlo sempre volentieri) all'utente the fighter. Io davanti a 'ste cose onestamente mi vergogno di appartenere al genere maschile.
> 
> So che il buon senso tu ce l'hai ed hai capito benissimo la ratio del mio intervento.
> 
> Poi non ho dubbi sul fatto che IO le questioni personali le risolverei fuori di qui e mai tirando in mezzo mogli, fidanzate, sorelle e figlie. Preferisco l'etica del cazzotto.


concordo!
infatti come avrai notato...abbiamo tutti lasciato più o meno correre,...ma non su quell'intervento...


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah io quella manco lo considerata.......


nemmeno io....


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*e*

Non mi toccate Don claudio però!


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si stermy,un mese fa a mia madre è stato detto di peggio e il censore soprassedeva....!Capisco tutto però la reprimenda per una salamina....proprio no!Se ti piacciono le buone maniere ok,ti devono piacere sempre....non si può p difendere toy e rompere il cazzo a daniele per una salamina.... minerva ogni tanto mi fa girare veramente i coglioni!


per l'ennesima volta vengo a comunicarle che intervenire quando ella discute è assolutamente inutile in quanto tanto riceve tanto rispedisce al mittente.in più non mi risulta di aver mai difeso toy che addirittura giudicavo inesistente invenzione di qualche burlone.
a daniele non romperei nulla che è tanto giovane e deve preservare l'apparato


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai adesso sta meglio con se stesso!:rotfl:


se staminchia....

sara' affogato in un mare de lacrime quello smidollato...

ed e' tutta corpa tua...

ahahahahah


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi riferisco alla salamina di daniele...*utlimo ha esagerato ed è il primo a spaperlo!*


Infatti è quello che spero.
Da terrone a terrone (ed in simpatia) gli dico che mi aspetterei di leggere delle scuse, a questo punto.

:up:


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si stermy,un mese fa a mia madre è stato detto di peggio e il censore soprassedeva....!Capisco tutto però la reprimenda per una salamina....proprio no!Se ti piacciono le buone maniere ok,ti devono piacere sempre....non si può p  difendere toy e rompere il cazzo a daniele per una salamina.... minerva ogni tanto mi fa girare veramente i coglioni!


stavorta stai facendo una tempesta in un bicchier d'acqua...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Infatti è quello che spero.
> Da terrone a terrone (ed in simpatia) gli dico che mi aspetterei di leggere delle scuse, a questo punto.
> 
> :up:


ma a che servono?

io se ricevessi delle scuse su una roba virtuale manco mi ci pulirei er culo...

ahahahah


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma a che servono?
> 
> io se ricevessi delle scuse su una roba virtuale manco mi ci pulirei er culo...
> 
> ahahahah


A niente Stermy, così come non servivano a niente nemmeno le parole sparate a raffica (se non ad urtare chi leggeva). E comunque esternazioni di questo tipo da parte di un uomo nei confronti di una donna hanno un peso sociale anche quando sono virtuali. 
Rivolgendole delle scuse perlomeno dimostrerebbe un minimo di buon senso. Tutto qua.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> A niente Stermy, così come non servivano a niente nemmeno le parole sparate a raffica (se non ad urtare chi leggeva). E comunque esternazioni di questo tipo da parte di un uomo nei confronti di una donna hanno un peso sociale anche quando sono virtuali.
> Rivolgendole delle scuse perlomeno dimostrerebbe un minimo di buon senso. Tutto qua.



mi rivolgo a te....
mi spieghi brevemente(se è possibile)
per favore
che pasticcio è successo???

io leggo solo parolacce...
culo/minchia/cojoni.....

per il resto nn ho capito un cazzo(vedi le dico pure io....)


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> A niente Stermy, così come non servivano a niente nemmeno le parole sparate a raffica (se non ad urtare chi leggeva). E comunque esternazioni di questo tipo da parte di un uomo nei confronti di una donna hanno un peso sociale anche quando sono virtuali.
> Rivolgendole delle scuse perlomeno dimostrerebbe un minimo di buon senso. Tutto qua.


ma dai e' evidente che sta nella merda per svalvolare a sto livello, al posto di fighter ripeto, me ne fregherei di cio' che ha scritto e lo tollererei al livello di un mongoloide...

senza offesa per i mongoloidi...


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi rivolgo a te....
> mi spieghi brevemente(se è possibile)
> per favore
> che pasticcio è successo???
> ...


Non lo so, ma credo non ci sia niente degno di nota.

Io mi sono espresso in seguito a questo post qui: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17660-moglie-fredda?p=981954&viewfull=1#post981954

Perché lo trovo di una maleducazione che il mio temperamento mi impedisce di tollerare. E visto che con Claudio ho sempre avuto uno scambio piacevole e confidenziale, mi permetto di dirgli francamente che è caduto molto in basso.


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*No*

No nessuna tempesta, non mi va di ripescare vecchi 3d,cosa stucchevole è inutile.....ricordo bene che qualcuno nei confronti di toy aveva un atteggiamento permissivo...vabbè lasciam stare dai!


----------



## the_fighter (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le volte passate ho fatto finta di non cogliere, e ci sono passato sopra, ora sei stata alquanto chiara, scusandomi del fatto che sei una donna, ma donna non vuol dire avere l'opzione di scartavetrare i coglioni, chiaro! quindi ora dopo avermi rotto la minchia con annessi inclusi sei pregata dopo aver espresso la tua opinione di ritirati nella tua suite e di non avere a che fare con ti potrebbe rompere il culo, non metaforicamente parlando.


non mi reputo offesa da queste parole perche' non sono altro che un'ulteriore dimostrazione di quello che sei.
il fatto che io sia donna e tu uomo non vuol dire assolutamente che saresti in grado di rompermi il "sopracitato" anche perche' sono pugile professionista.....fai te

ulteriore figure of shit....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Esiste un admin*, rivolgetevi a lui.
> 
> Per il resto basta non leggere.


No.

Disapprovate se non vi piace quel che leggete e lasciate mi in pace, cazzo! 

Il forum mè vostro e ve lo gestite da voi!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè...quando decidete di inaugurare il cervello ditemelo che ve porto una pianta....


:rotfl:


----------



## elena_ (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè...quando decidete di inaugurare il cervello ditemelo che ve porto una pianta....


ehm...

...magari una pianta di melanzana, no?


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ehm...
> 
> ...magari una pianta di melanzana, no?



http://nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Quotone.
> 
> E giusto perchè le cose fatte di nascosto non mi piacciono, scrivo pubblicamente che ho segnalato il post di Ultimo che hai citato. Siamo adulti, e dovremmo tutti essere in grado di capire da soli quando si supera un certo limite che non andrebbe superato, ma a volte è una speranza vana. Questo e altri 3d lo dimostrano. E allora se ci sono degli strumenti per difendere uno spazio comune da un certo imbarbarimento, li uso.
> Non l'ho mai fatto finora, ma da adesso in poi lo farò.
> ...


Ostia go sbaglià
Volevo rubinarti e invece ti ho approvato
Hai ragione...
Ma dei non tutto va sempre per il verso giusto...

Ultimo sei un coglioneeeeeeeee...hai abbandonato io mio corso per iscriverti a quello di Oscuro...
Cosa ti avevo insegnato io con stermy, occhio a non fare il suo gioco, che lui ti avvolge come un'anaconda no?
E visto il risultato...
Poi giù botte contro Ultimo e si salva sempre in corner il troll Stermy...

Già provato sulla mia pelle...

Invece ha ragione Oscuro...
QUi è incorso un'esarcitazione, un laboratorio, un esperimento mundi...
E la moglie fredda....si scalderà...cosa volete che vi dica...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

the_fighter ha detto:


> non mi reputo offesa da queste parole perche' non sono altro che un'ulteriore dimostrazione di quello che sei.
> il fatto che io sia donna e tu uomo non vuol dire assolutamente che saresti in grado di rompermi il "sopracitato" anche perche' sono pugile professionista.....fai te
> 
> ulteriore figure of shit....


Però non sei equa.
Tu sei qui da poco.
Io da molto.
Ebbene Stermy cerca sempre di far deragliare ogni utente che gli presta il fianco.
Trovo che una par condicio tra questi due sarebbe più costruttiva...

E dato che sei pugile...
Quando vieni a menarmi?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Disapprovate se non vi piace quel che leggete e lasciate mi in pace, cazzo!
> 
> Il forum mè vostro e ve lo gestite da voi!


Ora basta Quibbel...tu ti avvali della protezione di Admin per fare come ti pare e piace in questo forum...
Scriverò personalmente una lettera ad Admin...

O Oscuro scrive in chiaro le dispense dei suoi corsi o non se ne fa più nulla...

E lasciate in pace toy...
Che esiste ed è pergiunta carina...


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Conte*

DANIELE C'è!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> I Maya avevano ragione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl:bella domanda....


----------



## the_fighter (31 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però non sei equa.
> Tu sei qui da poco.
> Io da molto.
> Ebbene Stermy cerca sempre di far deragliare ogni utente che gli presta il fianco.
> ...



proprio perche' sono nuova non sono simpatizzante di nessuno.....ma ho trovato i post di ultimo molto piu' di cattivo gusto rispetto a quelli di ex, che non faceva che rispondere a tono (con stile a mio personale avviso)a sproloqui  "coloriti" via via sempre piu' nauseabondi....tirando in mezzomadri,mogli ,figlie...
ma rendiamoci conto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
....... io di solito salgo sul ring per soldi....ma a gente cosi' spacco la faccia anche gratis se mi capita.


perdonate lo sfogo ma quando mi tirano in mezzo le donne altrui,che gli "spaccano" quello o gli "aprono" quell'altro...divento cattiva.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guardati spiego una cosa, e mi prendo il diletto di spiegartelo da "utente" vecchio rispetto a te, con me stai cominciando malissimo, sai perchè? perchè al posto tuo mi sarei fatto una piccola domanda, cosa c'è sotto tutto questo andarabam tra clà e ex? Tu questa domanda non te la sei fatta! e mi hai dichiarato e giudicato un figo che somiglia ad un 12enne, e che io offendo la moglie di ex. Caro non amico the etc etc vedi di non rompere i coglioni! perchè se posso anche cercare di dare una qualche spiegazione a chi mi conosce, di certo non voglio darla a te che già dall'inizio mi ha scassato letteralmente la minchia con addette palle, spero di esser stato chiaro, e spero per lei caro il mio giovane utente del cazzo, che se ne stia buono incassando quello che le ho scritto, dando dimostrazione di quanto lei possa essere educato ed al di sopra di "utenti" come me.
> 
> P.S Non scrivere più cazzofigaculo, mi sono sentito arrossire.
> 
> P.S. P.S. ma vada pure a fanculo ora.:mrgreen:



BAcio le mani Don....


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

the_fighter ha detto:


> proprio perche' sono nuova non sono simpatizzante di nessuno.....ma ho trovato i post di ultimo molto piu' di cattivo gusto rispetto a quelli di ex, che non faceva che rispondere a tono (con stile a mio personale avviso)a sproloqui  "coloriti" via via sempre piu' nauseabondi....tirando in mezzomadri,mogli ,figlie...
> ma rendiamoci conto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ....... io di solito salgo sul ring per soldi....ma a gente cosi' spacco la faccia anche gratis se mi capita.
> 
> ...


ma tu sei nuova e non conosci i trascorsi
non conosci la storia di Ultimo e non conosci ex-stermy 
così ti sei ritrovata sballottata nel bel mezzo della loro tenzone
ma non fidarti della prima impressione che hai avuto
leggiti un po' di storie in giro e scoprirai un altro Ultimo e un altro ex-stermy
e se vuoi apri un thread tuo per raccontarti e farti ascoltare
benvenuta


----------



## tesla (31 Agosto 2012)

the_fighter ha detto:


> proprio perche' sono nuova non sono simpatizzante di nessuno.....ma ho trovato i post di ultimo molto piu' di cattivo gusto rispetto a quelli di ex, che non faceva che rispondere a tono (con stile a mio personale avviso)a sproloqui  "coloriti" via via sempre piu' nauseabondi....tirando in mezzomadri,mogli ,figlie...
> ma rendiamoci conto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ....... io di solito salgo sul ring per soldi....ma a gente cosi' spacco la faccia anche gratis se mi capita.
> 
> ...


quello che ti ha detto è stato pesante e mi dispiace, ma le provocazioni non vanno dimenticate.
hanno un potere logorante e spesso non c'è peggior cattivo di un "buono" incazzato.

almeno fifty fifty


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

the_fighter ha detto:


> proprio perche' sono nuova non sono simpatizzante di nessuno.....ma ho trovato i post di ultimo molto piu' di cattivo gusto rispetto a quelli di ex, che non faceva che rispondere a tono (con stile a mio personale avviso)a sproloqui  "coloriti" via via sempre piu' nauseabondi....tirando in mezzomadri,mogli ,figlie...
> ma rendiamoci conto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ....... io di solito salgo sul ring per soldi....ma a gente cosi' spacco la faccia anche gratis se mi capita.
> 
> ...


Capito...
Ma tu prova a scrivere che sei tradita e vedi cosa ti fa stermy...
Se non mi credi chiedi ad Annuccia...per esempio...
Capiti a fagiolo...
Posso pagare molto bene per far spaccare qualche faccia...
I tuoi servigi saranno lautamente ricompensati...
Ben venuta dolce fanciulla...:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> quello che ti ha detto è stato pesante e mi dispiace, ma le provocazioni non vanno dimenticate.
> hanno un potere logorante e spesso non c'è peggior cattivo di un "buono" incazzato.
> 
> almeno fifty fifty


Esatto era quello che volevo dire...
Ultimo è un uomo buonissimo con un cuore grandissimo...
Ma non c'è nulla di peggio di un buono incazzato...
Ma io gli avevo detto di stare lontano dal barese...invece no...lui va a lezione di buone maniere...da Oscuro...no?

Oscuro cos'hai fatto al mio povero Ultimo...


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> 9.40!!:up:



Hai creato un mostro .....
Il classico esempio di quando l'allievo supera il maestro.....
Speriano non vada fuori controllo...
:scared:


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esatto era quello che volevo dire...
> Ultimo è un uomo buonissimo con un cuore grandissimo...
> Ma non c'è nulla di peggio di un buono incazzato...
> Ma io gli avevo detto di stare lontano dal barese...invece no...lui va a lezione di buone maniere...da Oscuro...no?
> ...


Beh quel coglione era l'Ultimo...

nun ne hai artri da spaccargli gli ossicini?

ahahahah

Ps: troll lo dici a quel rincoglionito de tu padre che quella sera a cinema doveva andare anziche' ingravida' tu madre...

accettando sulla fiducia er dna...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Conte*

Cazzo invece di ringraziarmi!Io ho solo detto ad ultimo di essere se stesso punto!Ragazzi senza offesa per voi ma claudio ha talento,l'insulto in lui è molto forte,ancora deve gestire e ascoltare il lato oscuro dell'insulto....!Gli ho dato solo dei consigli.... lui è andato oltre perchè è un talentuoso di natura!Cmq complimentoni vivissimi,invece di aiutare,invece di percepire i suoi progressi verso il lato oscuro dell'insulto..tutti a fare la morale!Invidiosi del cazzo!


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo invece di ringraziarmi!Io ho solo detto ad ultimo di essere se stesso punto!Ragazzi senza offesa per voi ma claudio ha talento,l'insulto in lui è molto forte,ancora deve gestire e ascoltare il lato oscuro dell'insulto....!Gli ho dato solo dei consigli.... lui è andato oltre perchè è un talentuoso di natura!Cmq complimentoni vivissimi,invece di aiutare,invece di percepire i suoi progressi verso il lato oscuro dell'insulto..tutti a fare la morale!Invidiosi del cazzo!


ma non era il lato oscuro della forza?


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo invece di ringraziarmi!Io ho solo detto ad ultimo di essere se stesso punto!Ragazzi senza offesa per voi ma claudio ha talento,l'insulto in lui è molto forte,ancora deve gestire e ascoltare il lato oscuro dell'insulto....!Gli ho dato solo dei consigli.... lui è andato oltre perchè è un talentuoso di natura!Cmq complimentoni vivissimi,invece di aiutare,invece di percepire i suoi progressi verso il lato oscuro dell'insulto..tutti a fare la morale!Invidiosi del cazzo!


si si, ha del talento e merita i tuoi punti....

per me se continua cosi' se ne becchera' na frega de punti anche da artri...

de sutura pero'....

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh quel coglione era l'Ultimo...
> 
> nun ne hai artri da spaccargli gli ossicini?
> 
> ...


Visto?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Abbiamo trasmesso per voi il vero volto di Stermy...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Arianna*

Si ma quello era un film,questa è vita reale,bel danno avete fatto oggi bravi!!!!Lavoravo da mesi.....!


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> ma non era il lato oscuro della forza?


a te t'ha rovinato Ollivud...

prova co' Bollivud...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Stermy*

Ma tu sei un vecchio lupo di mare dai....Don claudio era al suo primo litigi e tutti a sbucciargli i coglioni...ho buttato tre mesi di lavoro!grazie a tutti!!


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a te t'ha rovinato Ollivud...
> 
> prova co' Bollivud...
> 
> ahahahah


ahahahah


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma quello era un film,questa è vita reale,bel danno avete fatto oggi bravi!!!!Lavoravo da mesi.....!


ma se sono stata l'unica che non lo ha criticato


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Arianna*

Si scusami son incazzato nero....!Adesso mi rimane daniele.....!


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Abbiamo trasmesso per voi il vero volto di Stermy...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


il tuo vero volto purtroppo ce lo fai vedere spesso e volentieri intorno all'ora de pranzo ed ammetto che sto a dimagri' ...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu sei un vecchio lupo di mare dai....Don claudio era al suo primo litigi e tutti a sbucciargli i coglioni...ho buttato tre mesi di lavoro!grazie a tutti!!


vecchio un par de palle....

alla sua eta' io i fessi come ad iddu gia' me li sgranocchiavo tra un rutto e l'altro sur divano a guarda' la tivvu'...

non dico cosa pe' la praivassi...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Stermy*

No sei troppo severo nei tuoi giudizi!!!


----------



## corri (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche piacermi sai..


 ...


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si macchine con 400cv,pugili uomini e pugili donne,il festival del cazzaro e vai...!


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si macchine con 400cv,pugili uomini e pugili donne,il festival del cazzaro e vai...!


and the winner is...


----------



## corri (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si macchine con 400cv,pugili uomini e pugili donne,il festival del cazzaro e vai...!


 ...


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> ma tu sei nuova e non conosci i trascorsi
> non conosci la storia di Ultimo e non conosci ex-stermy
> così ti sei ritrovata sballottata nel bel mezzo della loro tenzone
> ma non fidarti della prima impressione che hai avuto
> ...



Grazie Arianna.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

Si conte, avevi ragione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2012)

corri ha detto:


> se sei di strada e la tua bella non è brutta come te, contattami pure
> View attachment 5392



bellissimo

ma che macchina è?


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si al di là del fatto che son tutti bravi a mettere un foglio su una sportiva e dire che è la propria,400 cv dove?è una 993 turbo...ne ha qualcuno di meno scialla....!cmq se sei di strada contattami che brutto come sei ti non passi certo inosservato!!


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si conte, avevi ragione.


ma sul serio er conte t'aveva "suggerito" de gira' ar largo?

ahahahahahah

ma allora siamo proprio circondati dagli sciroccati...che manicomio...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si al di là del fatto che son tutti bravi a mettere un foglio su una sportiva e dire che è la propria,400 cv dove?è una 993 turbo...ne ha qualcuno di meno scialla....!cmq se sei di strada contattami che brutto come sei ti non passi certo inosservato!!


6


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

corri ha detto:


> Ho una macchina con oltre 400 cavalli, in poche ore posso arrivare più veloce della dhl.
> Fammi sapere, grazie


daje da magna' a 400 cavalli...

che poi so' la bellezza de 1600 zoccol'...

me gira la testa...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma sul serio er conte t'aveva "suggerito" de gira' ar largo?
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

Siamo all'inizio!


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si al di là del fatto che son tutti bravi a mettere un foglio su una sportiva e dire che è la propria,400 cv dove?


Specie se fa er garagista o e' lo sguattero che le lava...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si al di là del fatto che son tutti bravi a mettere un foglio su una sportiva e dire che è la propria,400 cv dove?è una 993 turbo...ne ha qualcuno di meno scialla....!cmq se sei di strada contattami che brutto come sei ti non passi certo inosservato!!


la coatta non si batte ... è inutile provarci :carneval:


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)


te ce l'hai a vizio d'accusa' d'esse troll chi te sderena...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Vabbè*

Simy si batte la coatta....ma non con una 993 turbo...minimo una 997 turbo....!!


----------



## corri (31 Agosto 2012)

...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te ce l'hai a vizio d'accusa' d'esse troll chi te sderena...
> 
> ahahahah


No amico mio...
CHi legge questo link
ti troverà colpevole in tutti i punti.
Poi se mi girano i maroni...clicco...
e tu non puoi scrivere più niente finchè admin non torna a sbloccarti no?
Mi pare equo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No amico mio...
> CHi legge questo link
> ti troverà colpevole in tutti i punti.
> Poi se mi girano i maroni...clicco...
> ...


fallo pure cosi' segui l'impulso da fallito...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

corri ha detto:


> Qua invece ho rotto il finestrino per mettere il biglietto, è una 996 i cavalli sono 420, con un alettone poco più corto delle corna di oscuro
> View attachment 5393


sei venuto qui a dirci che hai una bella macchina?


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Dentro un garage le macchine sono aperte,e cmq tranquillo che conta anche chi guida e a giudicare dalle corna tua e di quel povero coglione di tuo padre,di peso il porsche ne prende....quando vuoi coglione!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> fallo pure cosi' segui l'impulso da fallito...
> 
> ahahahah


Visto ?
E due no...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Poi se solo tu potessi leggere quanto sei coglionato in privè...
ti strapperesti i pochi capelli rimasti in testa eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma sul serio er conte t'aveva "suggerito" de gira' ar largo?
> 
> *ma allora siamo proprio circondati dagli sciroccati...che manicomio...*
> 
> ahahahahah





exStermy ha detto:


> daje da magna' a 400 cavalli...
> 
> *che poi so' la bellezza de 1600 zoccol'...*
> 
> ...



stermy, con queste battute stai perdendo un pò di smalto, dai


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No amico mio...
> CHi legge questo link
> ti troverà colpevole in tutti i punti.
> Poi se mi girano i maroni...clicco...
> ...



:mrgreen: chi ha occhi per leggere legga il link, e chi ha occhi per leggere, legga bene anche la tua di adesso.


----------



## corri (31 Agosto 2012)

...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2012)

*Ragazzi, dai....*

se avete voglia di litigare andate a trovare le vostre mamme.....

io con la mia di solito ci litigo dopo quindici minuti scarsi :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*No*

No..ti sbagli con la tua, per fare il porsche a papà..gli hanno fatto un culo come l'arena di verona...!!Magari contattami in pvt,cosi ci organizziamo per tutto!


----------



## corri (31 Agosto 2012)

...


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

corri ha detto:


> No presa con i miei soldi, e io e mio padre siamo 2 gocce d acqua,  tu piuttosto come mai il nick oscuro, forse la tua mamma in ferie in qualche paese caraibico ha fatto un regalino a tuo papà impotente?


non sei venuto qui per litigare ho capito!

per il resto sei un cafone


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

Vabbè è inutile che predico la pace ed il rispetto per i newbie che poi ....

 

Buon divertimento 

Saluti


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Vabbè è inutile che predico la pace ed il rispetto per i newbie che poi ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questo è arrivato col dente avvelenato:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Ma*

Ma no credimi,io sto peggio di te fra tua nonna,tua madre  tua sorella,e la tua patner mi hanno sfibrato il cazzo....!Adesso ci si mette pure tuo padre...mi sembra troppo!Quindi tranquillo, contattami in pvt che litigare qui non è il massimo!Scommetto che non ci pensi neanche a contattarmi in pvt,sei troppo impegnato a spararti pippe dentro la tua panda diesel,con gli interni in pelle di cazzo di muflone, e la leva del cambio a forma di cappella così cambi con il culo,come fa la cara mamma!!!Ti aspetta in pvt cazzone!


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non sei venuto qui per litigare ho capito!
> 
> per il resto sei un cafone


in buona compagnia


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si in compagnia di qualche codardo e vigliacchello...!:rotfl:


----------



## corri (31 Agosto 2012)

...


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si in compagnia di qualche codardo e vigliacchello...!:rotfl:


magari è lui...l'ho disapprovato e probabilmente l'ho affossato... 
no non era lui...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> magari è lui...l'ho disapprovato e probabilmente l'ho affossato...
> no non era lui...


Senti Simy...
Essere amiche di Oscuro comporta delle pesantissime responsabilità no?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Comunque sto corri...vedrai che presto corre e va...


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Non le ho..come faccio a competere?Sta sfida falla fare ai tuoi e per premio tua madre dovrà dire chi è il tuo vero padre....!Sfida difficile...con tutte le cascate di cazzoni che ha preso sai che marmellata lì dentro!Ma a tua madre gli danno la pensione di invalidità anale?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

corri ha detto:


> Adesso capisco, sei tipo bullo da bar che mi dice esci se hai coraggio! Già tirato su le maniche?
> L'unica  che posso perdere con te è  la sfida delle corna più lunghe


Il bulletto bimbominkia e nano...qua sono io...
Non Oscuro teston...


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si..non registrato...seri problemi!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si..non registrato...seri problemi!!:rotfl:


Sistemati i problemi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

Conoscete oscuro no? come conoscete a corri, starò a guardare come la gentile utenza del forum, starà a guardare il gentile scambio di battute infischiandosene di, non tanto difendere oscuro, ma di far capire a quel coglione di corri che qua non è benvenuto , fino a  quando non si cerca il rispetto che ha conquistato oscuro.

Grazie per l'attenzione e sempre un fanculo a tutti! anche se non siamo nel 3D dello sfogo. :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conoscete oscuro no? come conoscete a corri, starò a guardare come la gentile utenza del forum, starà a guardare il gentile scambio di battute infischiandosene di, non tanto difendere oscuro, ma di far capire a quel coglione di corri che qua non è benvenuto , fino a  quando non si cerca il rispetto che conquistato oscuro.
> 
> Grazie per l'attenzione e sempre un fanculo a tutti! anche se non siamo nel 3D dello sfogo. :mrgreen:


:carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Questione d'onore fu...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

Corri sei tu vero?


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conoscete oscuro no? come conoscete a corri, starò a guardare come la gentile utenza del forum, starà a guardare il gentile scambio di battute infischiandosene di, non tanto difendere oscuro, ma di far capire a quel coglione di corri che qua non è benvenuto , fino a  quando non si cerca il rispetto che ha conquistato oscuro.
> 
> Grazie per l'attenzione e sempre un fanculo a tutti! anche se non siamo nel 3D dello sfogo. :mrgreen:


ma come te sei ridotto?...

affa' er lacche' d'Oscuro?

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Corri sei tu vero?


floc....

e' pirla uguaglio...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Stermy*

No dai,al sor claudio son afezzionato veramente nessun lacchè!!!


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No dai,al sor claudio son afezzionato veramente nessun lacchè!!!


ma pijate un cane che da' piu' soddisfasiun...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Stermy*

Stè,fra me e te iniziò così',oggi mi pare ci sia rispetto....o no?


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma come te sei ridotto?...
> 
> affa' er lacche' d'Oscuro?
> 
> ahahahahah



Stermy, per cortesia: potresti smetterla?
Ai nuovi utenti non interessano i vecchi dissapori e le smargiassate pubbliche, e onestamente intristiscono anche gli altri.
Apprezzo il tuo senso dell'umorismo, qualche battuta ci sta ma poi... BASTA.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

Cari utenti del forum contenti delle mie non risposte evè ? mo i litigi stanno per come vi piace a voi ed alla vostra educazione e senso di sofferenza nel leggere me. ops leggere me quando uscivo dal seminato eh! tanto per chiarire questo.


----------



## corri (31 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il bulletto bimbominkia e nano...qua sono io...
> Non Oscuro teston...


Sorry Conte


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stè,fra me e te iniziò così',oggi mi pare ci sia rispetto....o no?


beh non proprio...

claudia sklera da sola...pensa se se mestruava...

maro'...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Stermy, per cortesia: potresti smetterla?
> Ai nuovi utenti non interessano i vecchi dissapori e le smargiassate pubbliche, e onestamente intristiscono anche gli altri.
> Apprezzo il tuo senso dell'umorismo, qualche battuta ci sta ma poi... BASTA.


Ostie...tenta che adesso si attacca con te eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma tanto basta click con triangolino...magari per testare il nuovo filtro software anti troll...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Oppure basta triangolin sul primo post...e scompare anche la moglie fredda e tutta la discussion eh?

Intanto vado al bar e ci penso su...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

corri ha detto:


> Sorry Conte


E impara a comportarti qui dentro...
Altrimenti ti facciamo correre eh?


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Stermy, per cortesia: potresti smetterla?
> Ai nuovi utenti non interessano i vecchi dissapori e le smargiassate pubbliche, e onestamente intristiscono anche gli altri.
> Apprezzo il tuo senso dell'umorismo, qualche battuta ci sta ma poi... BASTA.


macche' dissapori o smargiassate...

facevo er notaro...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh non proprio...
> 
> claudia sklera da sola...pensa se se mestruava...
> 
> ...


Ultimo leggi bene il link...
ed ecco qui l'esempio 3...
Ma credimi alla fine esaurisce le cartucce...
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> macche' dissapori o smargiassate...
> 
> facevo er notaro...
> 
> ahahahah


esempio 4...
Stermy ma funzioni proprio come una macchinetta eh?
Non è che sei una diavoleria di un nerd eh?
Cioè un aggeggio che ha le risposte impostate?
Esisti almeno?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo leggi bene il link...
> ed ecco qui l'esempio 3...
> Ma credimi alla fine esaurisce le cartucce...
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


te me sa che nun occorre che vai ar bar...

stai gia' embreago...


----------



## corri (31 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E impara a comportarti qui dentro...
> Altrimenti ti facciamo correre eh?


 Ho rispetto per tutti, anzi scusatemi.
 Quasi tutti


----------



## corri (31 Agosto 2012)

...


----------



## exStermy (31 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> esempio 4...
> Stermy ma funzioni proprio come una macchinetta eh?
> Non è che sei una diavoleria di un nerd eh?
> Cioè un aggeggio che ha le risposte impostate?
> Esisti almeno?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e sto a migliora'....

di solito te sfankulavo ar punto -1...

mo' tiro fino a 4...5 armeno...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*E si*

Eh si scappa..magari con il porsche così accompagni la mamma che deve fare una rettifica ar culo visto il vasto prolasso anale che gli è preso a furia di rapporti con ogni tipo di cazzo sulla faccia della terra...vai corri....!


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2012)

.....d'estate, con un pò d'olio e un buon bianco è la morte sua


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh si scappa..magari con il porsche così accompagni la mamma che deve fare una rettifica ar culo visto il vasto prolasso anale che gli è preso a furia di rapporti con ogni tipo di cazzo sulla faccia della terra...vai corri....!



Maleducato! la mamma non si tocca.


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

corri ha detto:


> Anche tuo padre diceva cosi, convinto da tua mamma,* che diceva a le persone di colore potevano nascere i figli albini, e hai bianchi gli oscuri.
> *
> Buona serata a quasi tutti, scappo in farmacia a prendere gli antibiotici per la malattia che la mamma di prima mi ha donato.


ma lo conosci l'italiano? oltre che cafone pure ignorante!


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> .....d'estate, con un pò d'olio e un buon bianco è la morte sua


... e due scagliette di grana ce le vogliamo aggiungere?


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si ultimo corri.....ho sbagliato mi perdoni?


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> ... e due scagliette di grana ce le vogliamo aggiungere?


No. Sulla moglie fredda le scagliette di grana non ci stanno bene. :ira:


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Sulla moglie fredda le scagliette di grana non ci stanno bene. :ira:


Due gocce di limone? Il limone, si sa, ha sempre il suo porco perchè...


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Sulla moglie fredda le scagliette di grana non ci stanno bene. :ira:


quante storie , che dovrebbe dire mio marito allora?
anzi lui è contento che risparmia l'aria condizionata. entro io e si crea un microclima perfetto :mrgreen:


----------



## corri (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ultimo corri.....ho sbagliato mi perdoni?


Ero qua per rompere un pò, ma la situazione è degenerata,
scusa Oscuro,
scusate tutti per la mia cafonaggine, e l'imperfetto italiano.


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si ok,ma è degenerata a causa tua....!Tranquillo,mi son divertito....!:up::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ok,ma è degenerata a causa tua....!Tranquillo,mi son divertito....!:up::rotfl:


lo perdoniamo?


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

corri ha detto:


> Ero qua per rompere un pò, ma la situazione è degenerata,
> scusa Oscuro,
> scusate tutti per la mia cafonaggine, e l'imperfetto italiano.


Scusato 
Punto e a capo: si ricomincia da zero ^^


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Certo*

Certo si è anche scusato!!!Però non mi toccate DON CLAUDIO E DANIELE C'è!!!!


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo si è anche scusato!!!Però non mi toccate DON CLAUDIO E DANIELE C'è!!!!


Ci mancherebbe! Quella è 'zona protetta'.
Però basta imperversare dove ci leggono dei perfetti sconosciuti!
Che figuracce ci fate fare???


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2012)

*Io*

Io che c'entro?DANIELE C'è!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le volte passate ho fatto finta di non cogliere, e ci sono passato sopra, ora sei stata alquanto chiara, scusandomi del fatto che sei una donna, ma donna non vuol dire avere l'opzione di scartavetrare i coglioni, chiaro! quindi ora dopo avermi rotto la minchia con annessi inclusi sei pregata dopo aver espresso la tua opinione di ritirati nella tua suite e di non avere a che fare con ti potrebbe rompere il culo, non metaforicamente parlando.


ma cosa ti piglia? ma ti leggi? Non sembri neppure tu... sono molto delusa.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma cosa ti piglia? ma ti leggi? Non sembri neppure tu... sono molto delusa.


Dai Sbri....era tirato per la giacchetta dai...uffi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Sbri....era tirato per la giacchetta dai...uffi...


più che tirato per la giacchetta pareva avesse i pantaloni corti di cavallo...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più che tirato per la giacchetta pareva avesse i pantaloni corti di cavallo...


Insomma la storia è questa...
Lui aveva fatto un corso anti troll da me...
L'ho bocciato e allora si è iscritto a Insultologia da Oscuro...
Ma siccome è giovine e inesperto...
Insomma abbiamo dato il garand in mano alla burba...e ha sparato a vanvera no?

Sbri non c'è nulla di peggio che un buono che s'incazza eh?
Poi l'ho preso l'ho portato a bere e si è risistemato su no dai...

Dai non farti prendere...


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più che tirato per la giacchetta pareva avesse i pantaloni corti di cavallo...


Sbri, per l'ultima volta scrivo questo, i 3D leggeteli bene, e quando li leggete ricordatevi sempre chi ci sta dietro quella persona che conoscete. 
Perchè francamente parlando mi sono stancato di essere ripreso, e se volete che anche io faccia lo stesso con voi, farò esattamente così, e credimi Sbri se lo faccio stiamo qua a litigare in eterno, perchè in tanti non si accorgono che quello che scrivono è da censurare.

Posso comunque dirti grazie, perchè nel tuo caso so che, la tiratina di orecchie è data anche dall'opinione che hai di me. 

Ora scritto questo e sperando di essere stato chiaro, c'è un 3D chiamato Don Claudio dove ci si può chiarire, e questa è una tiratina di orecchie per te sbri .


----------



## oscuro (1 Settembre 2012)

*Comunque*

Comunque claudio,hai avuto dimostrazione dell'affetto che qui dentro provano per te!!!


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque claudio,hai avuto dimostrazione dell'affetto che qui dentro provano per te!!!


E non solo oscuro, purtroppo.

Sai oscuro, potrò sembrare poco modesto, ma come tu sai me ne frego di poter apparire in una maniera o nell'altra, e ne da dimostrazione tutto quello che ho scritto fino a questo momento, comunque dicevo, andando avanti ti rendi conto di alcune cose, se tu vai oltre quello che sei, vieni immediatamente colpito! e non conta altro che mostrarsi come protagonista, così acquisti virilità e consensi, per questi non esiste un M.P. o un 3D dove magari ti confronti, esiste il protagonismo e purtroppo tanto altro ancora, ma non voglio offendere dicendo cosa. Per chi si sente offeso, vuol dire che c'ho azzeccato.


----------

